# [Sammelthread] Empire: Total War



## Darkrain9 (19. August 2008)

*Empire: Total War*

USK: nicht geprüft
SystemC
Genre:Strategie
Untergenre:Echtzeit-Strategie
Release D:06.02.09
Release USA:06.02.09
Publisher:Sega Europe
Entwickler:Creative Assembly
Webseiten:totalwar.com

Beschreibung: Creative Assembly rückt mit seiner Total-War-Reihe einige Jahrhunderte näher an die Moderne heran. Der fünfte Serienteil Empire spielt im Kolonialzeitalter, in dem Sie ein kaiserliches Weltreich errichten. Dabei kommt's wieder zu Kriegen, die Sie nun auch auf See ausfechten.

Quelle: Gamestar.de

VIDEOS

erster Teaser Trailer

Cinematic-Trailer der Schlachten

Gameplayvideo 1 von 5: Seeschlachten

Screenshots




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also das gezeigte macht schonmal richtig Bock auf mehr und vor allem die neuen Seeschlachten sehen vielversprechend aus.
Leider kommt das ganze erst nächstes Jahr raus.


----------



## Bennz (19. August 2008)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Solange noch! freu mich auf dicke strategie


----------



## FlatEric (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Ja, ich denke auch dass es das bis dato beste Strategiespiel werden wird...


----------



## cannabis (1. November 2008)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

find das spiel auch ganz gut, nur für den multiplayer sind mir die anforderungen etwas zu hoch...da ruckelts dann bei mir stark.


----------



## strikeout2k (6. November 2008)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Moin

Ich hab bis jetzt alle Total War Spiele gezockt und es hat mich persönlich immer sehr geärgert, wenn man zwar mit Schiffen agieren konnte jedoch nicht wirklich Schlachten führen konnte von daher bin ich sehr gespannt...gerade weil ich bei der Marine bin^^

Fazit: Die Vorfreude ist groß 

MfG Tobi


----------



## Doney (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

total war rocks!!!


----------



## Doney (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

wie siehts eigentlich diesmal mit multiplayer aus? kann man immernoch nur schlachten online spieln oder gibts ähnlich der hotseat-variante ne lösung für kampagnen zu zweit?

aus welchem land kommt total war eigentlich?


----------



## baraonda (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

im multiplayer soll es erstmals möglich sein auf der kampangenkarte zu 2. im lan oder inet zu spielen
freue mich auch schon riesig auf dieses spiel wird wieder wochenlang fesseln


----------



## Doney (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

wochenlang? also ich kann von medieval II sagen dass es mich 2 jahre gefesselt hat...

aber das mit dem multi war immer son problem.. echt cool dass sie das jetz angeblich gelöst haben...

kann mirs nur nich so richtig vorstelln: wie is das? hat man ne zeitbegrenzung für seine runde? oder handeln die spieler gleichzeitig? oder isses so dass man zig minuten warten muss, bis der andere endlich gezogen hat...


----------



## GEFORCE FREAK (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

totel war ist auch eins meiner lieblingsspiele freue mich schon gegen meine freunde empire total war zu zocken xD


----------



## kavka (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

ich hab nur wegen dem game mein geld gespart und ein halbes jahr gewartet bis ich mir meinen jetzigen pc gekauft habe. NUR wegen dem game, dass ichs gescheit zocken kann!!
und ich weiß dass mich hier einige verstehen wenn ich sage: ICH HABE MICH DASHALBE JAHR GEQUÄLT! das geld aufm konto, aba nicht kaufen weil das game net da is :d


----------



## GEFORCE FREAK (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

was ich cool fände wenn man die see und landschlachten gleichzeitig austragen könnte so wäre verstärkt timing und korordination gefragt


----------



## Doney (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

wär maln vorschlag für total war... übrigens... weiß schon jemand was im nächsten teil der reihe das thema is? ich glaub die machen doch da immer solche  umfragen, was wir gern spielen würden, oder?


----------



## Collin (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

hm.........also für mich wäre ganz klar das neue Szenario: 2. Weltkrieg.(Welches ja eig auch eine logische Erweiterung wäre.....ok...vielleicht auch noch der 1. Weltkrieg)......Ich meine auch gehört zu haben das sich im Bezug darauf, ein Total War Entwickler geäußert hat.
Jedoch wird es da wohl einige Probleme geben........das übliche eben........die bösen bösen deutschen. Tja, irgendwo auch nachvollziehbar.
Obwohl ich langsam auch kein Bock mehr habe in jedem Spiel immer nur gegen Deutsche zu kämpfen.
LG


----------



## Doney (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

klingt zwar irgendwie ******* aber... man könnte echt endlich mal die deutschen als spielbare nation "freischalten" ... was wolln denn die eigentlich? denken die wegen nem pc-spiel lässt sich jemand ein bärtchen stehn und fängt den weltkrieg 2.1 an?


----------



## Collin (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

hm.........wir werden sehen was passiert. 
2.Weltkrieg wär schon geil...aber jetzt dürfen wir uns auf die gewaltige Invasion der Preußen freuen die dann endlich am 4 März beginnen wird.
Freu mich scho total auf die Demo!!!


----------



## Doney (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

zock schon wieder medieval II.... mann ich war noch nie so süchtig... Ich brauch Stoff!!!


----------



## Collin (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

OH...das kenn ich....einer der gründe warum ich mir jetzt nen neuen PC hole ist Empire......ich hoffe der kommt jetzt bald...dann werd ich mich auch mit Medieval 2 warmzocken
Finds nur ein bisschen schade das Empire kein DX10 unterstützt
LG

Ps. Zieht euch das mal rein:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URiPWvYZXGw


----------



## Doney (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

achso?


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Für mich ist besonders der Multiplayer interessant und der ist immernoch sehr mau.


----------



## Doney (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

inwiefern...


----------



## Collin (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Der Multiplayer.........mau?????. Man kann doch jetzt die Kampange auch im mulit zocken....das wird hammer!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doney (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

mal ne frage, die manche mit "lad sie dir doch einfach mal runter und guck selbst" beantworten würden (ich hab aber noch das gute alte 56K_holzmodem)

für medieval II gibts doch mods... gibts da welche die sich lohnen? paar geile?


----------



## Collin (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

hm....mit nem modem wirds ein bisschen schwierig die zu laden, da die mehrere hundert MB groß sind (jedenfalls die ich kenne und auch etwas taugen)...die meisten mods schalten zusätzliche Fraktionen frei. Einen Mod find ich persönlich ganz cool... wäre aber nur relevant wenn du auch das Add-on hast...da kannste dann mit dem deutschen ritterorden und wales etc. auf der kompletten Europakarte zocken (Namen des Mods is mir leider entfallen... falls interesse besteht gucke ich aber nochmal nach)...kannste dir ja mal überlegen...
NUN!!!!!!!! ZURÜCK ZUM THEMA!!!!!
Wie lauten eig eure Pläne für die Eroberung der Welt ???????????
Also ich denke ich werde mit Preußen einen Blitzkrieg gegen Polen-Lithauen und die deutsch Kleinstaaten starten um eine gute Position in Europa zu sichern, danach werden flotten gebaut und in Indien sowie in Amerika angelegt. Gleichzeitig wird Frankreich überrollt..........sie werden keine Chance haben

LG


----------



## joraku (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Hi!
Freue mich auch schon auf Total War, vor allem mein Bruder. 
Nun meine Frage, ab wann ist das Spiel den freigegeben? Ab 12 oder ab 16? Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, das es ab 16 freigegeben sei. Bei Amazon ist jedoch zu erkennen, das es ab 12 ist. 
Für mich wäre das kein Porblem, aber für meinen Bruder da er noch keine 16 ist und er es, falls es diese Einstufung bekommt von unseren Eltern aus nicht spielen darf.  Nun ja, Star Wars Battlefront 2 darf er spielen...


----------



## Bruce112 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

hi

Kann mal einer sagen im Trailer was für Monitor größe das ist.

24 zoll oder 26 zoll .
überlege mir ne 24 zoll monitor zu anschaffen


----------



## joraku (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*



Collin schrieb:


> NUN!!!!!!!! ZURÜCK ZUM THEMA!!!!!
> Wie lauten eig eure Pläne für die Eroberung der Welt ???????????
> Also ich denke ich werde mit Preußen einen Blitzkrieg gegen Polen-Lithauen und die deutsch Kleinstaaten starten um eine gute Position in Europa zu sichern, danach werden flotten gebaut und in Indien sowie in Amerika angelegt. Gleichzeitig wird Frankreich überrollt..........sie werden keine Chance habenLG



Mmh, ich werde ganz anders vorgehen. Ich werde als England starten. (Sorry... , aber ich möchte als Seemacht spielen ) Dann werde ich an den Küsten des Festlands anlanden (Preußen, Frankreich) und von dort weiter das Gebiet erweitern. Natürlich darf die Flotte auch mal dem Mittelmeer einen Besuch abstatten, sowie Richtung Asien und Amerika schippern. Die Kolonien bilden sich ja nicht von allein. Meine Lieblingseinheit wird der Grenadier und irgendeine Bauweise des Linienschiffs.

Kennt jemand diese Buchreihe?
http://www.amazon.de/Seewolf-Abenteuer-Seekadetten-Admiral-Nelsons/dp/B001NPPFN8/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1235139506&sr=8-3David Winter's Abenteuer in der englischen Marine
Ich glaube es sind 13 Bücher, dort wird beschrieben wie ein gewisser David Winter vom Captains boy zum Admiral aufsteigt. Sehr mitreisend geschrieben, vor allem die Seegefechte. Als ich die Bücher lass, ich glaube das war vor ca. 3 jahren, da dachte ich mir so ein Spiel müsste es geben. Wo man seine Schiffe richtig^^ steuern kann und nicht so wie in Cossacks etc. Tja, mal schaun wie Empire - Total War wird. 

Hier die minimalen Hardwareanforderungen für Empire Total War:



  Betriebssystem: Windows XP 32 (Service Pack 2), Windows Vista 32
  Prozessor: 2,4 GHz Single Core Intel-, AMD- oder vergleichbarer Prozessor
  Arbeitsspeicher: 1 GByte RAM (XP), 2 GByte RAM (Vista)
  Grafikkarte: DirectX 9.0-kompatible 256-MByte-Grafikkarte
  Soundkarte: DirectX 9.0-kompatible Soundkarte
  Windows-kompatible Maus und Tastatur
  15 GByte unkomprimierter Festplattenspeicher
(Quelle: News: Empire: Total War - Neuer Termin und Hardwareanforderungen | PC | Strategie | GameStar.de

*EDIT*:  Demo ist nun verfügbar. Über Steam. Dort kann man 2 versch. Missionen spielen. Werde sie einmal testen, in neun Stunden...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Empire Total War: Impressionen aus der Demo plus Systemanforderungen - Empire Total War, Impressionen, Demo, Bilder, Screenshot

Vielleicht spannend für euch


----------



## Doney (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Preußen? England?

naja... also ich als voller totalwar extrem zocker, bin von der deutschen bzw. englischen fraktion bis jetz nie besonders angetan gewesen... zumindest bei medieval... da aber die karte die gleiche bleibt...mmh

england bedeutet man hat ne insel, macht sofort die schotten platt (wenns die bei empire überhaupt gibt), hat dann ruhe is dann irgendwann der wirtschaftlich stärkste mit 500.000 aufm konto und macht dann alles platt...
so bin ich eingestiegen, das war mir dann aber zu öde..

als heiliges römisches reich (bei empire z.b. preußen) hat man von allen seiten nachbarn... im norden im süden im osten im westen (deshalb ham wir die weltkriege verloren)... da ich auf der schwersten schwierigkeitsstufe spiele, ham die immer gleich sinnlos draufgehaun... das is ne herausforderung, aber irgendwie nervig... wenn die KI auf "sehr schwer" bei empire also immernoch so unrealistisch streitsüchtig sind is das nix für mich...

also was bleibt da noch... mmh... 

ich denk da so an spanien!!! ich will ja natürlich die seeschlachten voll auskosten... von spanien aus dresch ich mich also erst mal mit den zwei riesenseemächten Frankreich und England (unter joraku) und mach mich nachdem ich fuß in frankreich gesetzt hab auf in die kaibik und nach afrika und sicher mirn paar hübsche kolonien... achja und irgendwann mach ich Collin platt^^
______________________________________________________________________
*@ joraku* dasselbe hab ich auch immer gedacht son spiel müsstes geben... ich dachte aber mehr an diese simulatoren, da gabs leider nich viele und auch keine mit atemberaubender grafik

deshalb hab ich früher viel "Pirates of the Carribean" oder "Age of pirates- Caribean Tales" gespielt

http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/7494/007pg7.jpg
______________________________________________________________________

*@collin*, danke für die aufklärenden worte über die mods
______________________________________________________________________

*PS:* hab mal mein benutzerbild der euphorie angepasst... frisch sufgenommen

*Beschreibung:* die ungarn versuchen breslau einzunehmen, die ham aber keine chance wie ihr seht XD 

solche screens kommen nun raus wenn man totalwar als deutsche fraktion spielt...
mord und totschlag, dazu feuer und kanonenkugeln... alle wolln einem an die wäsche...


----------



## joraku (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

@ Doney: Interessant, was du schreibst. Mir dürfte es allerdings als Total War Neuling am Anfang noch nicht so schnell öde werden.  (Hoffe ich)

Ich habe immer Fluch der Karibik gespielt, dort konnte man eine Flotte von max. 4 Schiffen haben, aber so zwischendurch ist es ganz lustig.

In ein paar Minuten zocke ich die Empire-Demo!! *freu*


----------



## kladde (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Wieviel Festplattenspeicher benötigt denn die Demo? Ich glaube kaum, dass das die vollen 15 GB aus den Systemanforderungen sind, oder?


----------



## M4jestix (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*



kladde schrieb:


> Wieviel Festplattenspeicher benötigt denn die Demo? Ich glaube kaum, dass das die vollen 15 GB aus den Systemanforderungen sind, oder?



Über Steam-Download sinds um die 2 GB.


----------



## joraku (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Habe die Demo jetzt gespielt.
Ist echt ein cooles Spiel, nur bei dem System (siehe Sig.) sind die Ladezeiten schon etwas lang und es kommt selbst bei Niedrige - Mittel -Einstellungen zu Rucklern und Bildstockungen (bei 1680 x 1050, vielleicht sollte ich eine niedrigere Auflösung wählen )
Nun meine Frage: Meint ihr mit 2 weiteren GB Arbeitsspeicher verkürzen sich die Ladezeiten oder die Nachladeruckler? 

Laut Spiel (Automatic) müsste alles auf mittel mit 4x AA spielbar sein. 
Nun ja, vielleicht bringt das fertige Spiel eine bessere Performance mit oder ein Patch etc.


----------



## Collin (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

So...bin auch mal wieder da


> Zitat von Doney:
> da ich auf der schwersten schwierigkeitsstufe spiele, ham die immer gleich sinnlos draufgehaun... das is ne herausforderung, aber irgendwie nervig... wenn die KI auf "sehr schwer" bei empire also immernoch so unrealistisch streitsüchtig sind is das nix für mich...


Die KI soll bei Empire nicht mehr so aggressiv sein und Bündnisse einhalten. So ist es also auch möglich ein spiel ohne (viel) krieg zu gewinnen,da es jetzt auch eine spielmodi gibt in der nur die endpunktzahl (bestehend aus wirtschaft...etc.) zählt.......
Nun....schon sehr erfreulich ist, dass Empire schon die ersten dicken punkte abgesahnt hat 90% bei Gamestar....hehehe (kann sich aber noch ändern da zum beispiel der mulitplayer noch nicht dabei is)...bei pcgames müssen wir noch ein bisschen warten, da es scheinbar probleme mit der Testversion gegeben hat.



> Zitat von joraku:
> Nun meine Frage: Meint ihr mit 2 weiteren GB Arbeitsspeicher verkürzen sich die Ladezeiten oder die Nachladeruckler?


Würde erstmal release abwarten....könnte vielleicht durch einen patch behoben werden....fakt ist jedoch das das spiel schon ein bisschen RAM brauch (http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,676883/Empire-Total-War-Impressionen-aus-der-Demo-plus-Systemanforderungen/Strategiespiel/Test/)
und bei den RAM-Preisen könnte man das schon überlegen...naja...abwarten und tee trinken
______________________________________________________
@Doney: du kannst das mächtige Preußen nicht besiegen......muhahaha

Ps: Ich habe meine Pläne ein bisschen geändert.......das Ottomanenreich MUSS brennen...dies genießt höchte priorität


----------



## joraku (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Nun, ich habe ein weiteres Problem.
Ich dachte mir, ich ändere einmal die Auflösung. Nun ja, bei zwei Versuchen^^ ist es geblieben. Immer wenn ich die neue Auflösung anklicke, wird der Bildschirm schwarz und bleibt das auch. Nun gut, die Musik ist immer noch zu hören.
Finde es schon komisch, das ich so Probleme mit der Demo habe. Vielleicht hilft ja der ganz neue Grafikkartentreiber von NVidia. 
bis morgen


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*



> Immer wenn ich die neue Auflösung anklicke, wird der Bildschirm schwarz und bleibt das auch.


Du musst warten, dauert teils bis zu 3min - sogar auf meiner wirklich nicht lahmen Kiste 

cYa


----------



## joraku (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Okay, danke dann werde ich mir die Zeit mal nehmen. 
Vielleicht haben die langen Ladezeiten auch etwas mit Steam zu tun? 

Jetzt lade ich ersteinmal die neuesten Treiber herunter. Dort wird ja versprochen das bei neueren Spielen (F.E.A.R 2, Fallout 3) die Performance bei hohen Auflösungen besser ist. 

Edit: juhuu, es hat geklappt und das Spiel läuft schon viel flüssiger. Schade das es bei einem Neustart die anderen Grafikeinstellungen nicht beibehält.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*



> Vielleicht haben die langen Ladezeiten auch etwas mit Steam zu tun?


Warum sollten Sie? Das Spiel ist ja auf deiner Platte.

cYa


----------



## joraku (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Nun ja, weiß ja nicht inwiefern Steam Systemleistung verbraucht.
Bei manchen Systemen ist jedes MHz kostbar 
Aber jetzt bin ich bei einer Auflösung von 1280 x 1024 wenn alles auf Hoch, ohne AA bei 15 - 16 Bilder. Wenn alles auf Mittel ist mit 2 x AA müsste es eigentlich recht flüssig laufen.  
Edit: Nun gut, es läuft mit 20 Bildern. Für ein Strategiespiel (meines Erachtens) ausreichend.


----------



## Doney (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

leute? wie wärs wenn wir in dem forum hier wie in nem tagebuch unseren tagesablauf als empire-herrscher aufschreiben... als was spielen wir. wer hat uns gerade angegriffen? tipps und tricks für andere zocker...

wie wärs...


----------



## joraku (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Ist eine gute Idee!
Wenn ich's dann habe werde ich mich an sowas mal versuchen.
Wollt eh mal einen Blog über X3:Reunion schreiben


----------



## Lucky.Smile (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*



Doney schrieb:


> leute? wie wärs wenn wir in dem forum hier wie in nem tagebuch unseren tagesablauf als empire-herrscher aufschreiben... als was spielen wir. wer hat uns gerade angegriffen? tipps und tricks für andere zocker...
> 
> wie wärs...




Ich werde im Lauf der Woche einen Erfahrungsbericht zum Community-Event bei Sega vom 23.2. veröffentlichen. Dort könnt ihr dann alle Erfahrungen niederschreiben.

MfG: Lucky


----------



## Tecqu (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Ich hab die Demo mal getestet und mir gefällt sie eigentlich ganz gut. Ich hab bis jetzt noch keinen Total War-Teil gespielt, aber ich denke, das wird mein erster, da es wohl das beste Strategie- Spiel in der nächsten Zeit wird. Anno 1404 wird ja leider noch bis juni/juli auf sich warten lassen.
Vor allem die Seeschlachten werden geil, auch wenn man schnell den Überblick verliert^^. Ich hab nach ner 2 zwei Schiffe bis zum Ende unbenutz rumhängen lassen .
Nur ein Problem kann ich berichten, nämlich das ich das Spiel minimieren kann. Das ist mal wirkliche *******, da man nicht schnell mal im Inet(ok, über steam...), 
oder icq oder sonstiges nachschaun kann. ich bin nach dem minimierungsversuchen nur noch durch brute-force zum Desktop gekommen. 
Ist das bei euch auch aufgetreten?


----------



## Lucky.Smile (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*



Tecqu schrieb:


> Ich hab die Demo mal getestet und mir gefällt sie eigentlich ganz gut. Ich hab bis jetzt noch keinen Total War-Teil gespielt, aber ich denke, das wird mein erster, da es wohl das beste Strategie- Spiel in der nächsten Zeit wird. Anno 1404 wird ja leider noch bis juni/juli auf sich warten lassen.
> Vor allem die Seeschlachten werden geil, auch wenn man schnell den Überblick verliert^^. Ich hab nach ner 2 zwei Schiffe bis zum Ende unbenutz rumhängen lassen .
> Nur ein Problem kann ich berichten, nämlich das ich das Spiel minimieren kann. Das ist mal wirkliche *******, da man nicht schnell mal im Inet(ok, über steam...),
> oder icq oder sonstiges nachschaun kann. ich bin nach dem minimierungsversuchen nur noch durch brute-force zum Desktop gekommen.
> Ist das bei euch auch aufgetreten?



Ja, aber warte einfach mal ab bis die Vollversion draußen ist. Es wird momentan noch einiges optimiert.


----------



## joraku (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*



Tecqu schrieb:


> Nur ein Problem kann ich berichten, nämlich das ich das Spiel minimieren kann. Das ist mal wirkliche *******, da man nicht schnell mal im Inet(ok, über steam...),
> oder icq oder sonstiges nachschaun kann. ich bin nach dem minimierungsversuchen nur noch durch brute-force zum Desktop gekommen.
> Ist das bei euch auch aufgetreten?



Ich bin froh wenn das es läuft und nicht hängen bleibt (siehe Sig) 
Aber habe auch ein paar Prob's mit der Demo gehabt. (Grafikeinstellungen sind jedes mal wieder auf Standard, Auflösung lässt sich manchmal nicht ändern...)
Bin aber deiner Meinung. Manchmal muss mans schnell mal auf den Desktop, wenn zum Beispiel die Kumpels in ICQ nerven.


----------



## Doney (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

@ lucky smile 

wenn du diesen sega-erfahrungsbericht-dingens veröffentlichst stell hier mal den link rein, bitte...


----------



## Collin (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

hi leute
Ich hab heute gelesen, dass ein paar leute schon Empire haben, es aber nich zocken können weil die aktivierung erst am 3 märz ist...
Habt ihr irgendwelche Infos darüber????
LG


----------



## Tecqu (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Ich hab nen schönen screen aus der Demo gemacht:


----------



## Collin (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

HI
@Tecqu 
Wie läuft Empire eig bei dir???? Ich bekomme bald ein System mit ähnlicher Leistung. Habe dann einen Phenom II 940 und ne HD 4870/1GB.
Spieltst du alles auf Ultra??? bei wie viel Frames???? 
LG


----------



## Tecqu (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Ich hab alles auf Ultra mit 4X Antialialising bei einer Auflösung von 1680x1050. Im Normalfall hab ich über 50 Fps, also alles im grünen Bereich . Und ich denke mal, dass die Performace bei der Verkaufsversion noch steigt...


----------



## joraku (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*



Tecqu schrieb:


> Ich hab alles auf Ultra mit 4X Antialialising bei einer Auflösung von 1680x1050. Im Normalfall hab ich über 50 Fps, also alles im grünen Bereich . Und ich denke mal, dass die Performace bei der Verkaufsversion noch steigt...



Hoffentlich... 
Nun gut, bei dir läuft es ja jetzt schon hervorragend. Ich wundere mich, das manch andere mit ähnlichen Systemen so große Performance-Probleme haben.
Wird wahrscheinlich an der Hardwarekonfiguration bzw. an der Software liegen.

Eine Frage: Läufen bei dir die See- oder die Landschlachten flüssiger oder gibt es gar keinen Unterschied?


----------



## Tecqu (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Also ich hab jetzt keinen Unterschied bemerkt. Es lief eigentlich überall flüssig, außer wenn ich die Zeit schneller hab laufen lassen. Da hatte ich dann um die 15 fps


----------



## Lucky.Smile (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Hier der Bericht:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...ity-treffen-empire-total-war-23-2-2009-a.html


----------



## Tecqu (4. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

So, heute kommts endlich raus 
werd nacher zum Saturn radeln uns mir holen!


----------



## Dirk_Sniper (4. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

VORSICHT ... Jungs !! vor dem KAUF !!

Ich habe es mir eben gekauft und könnte schon wider KOTZEN .... Spiel läst sich nicht starten weil die online Aktivierung nicht funtzt !!!!

Also erstmal finger weg !!! Ihr könnt NUR eine kostenpflichtige Nummer für 1,49 Euro aus dem Festnetz anrufen ... oder n Email schicken !!!

Ist ähnlich wie bei FarCry2 .... nur das Ihr Empire ÜBERHAUPT NICHT spielen könnt im gegensatz zu FC2 ... da war das Problem nur im Online Spiel Modus ...

Bei Empire geht GARNIX ... Spiel STARTET NICHTMAL !!!!


----------



## Dirk_Sniper (4. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Hier noch ein Screenshot :


----------



## Avedis (4. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Schon mal nen anderen Downloadserver probiert?


----------



## grubsnek (4. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Mein Bruder hat sichs auch gekauft. Bei ihm gehts aber einwandfrei...


----------



## Lucky.Smile (4. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Installier Steam mal neu, dann funzt es.


----------



## Tecqu (4. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

ich hab mir die demo ja gesagut... jetzt will dieses *****************steam doch allen ernstes trotz dvd im laufwerk das spiel aus dem inet runterladen. So was gehört eigenlich boykotiert!
na ja, hoffe das ich es noch heute zocken kann.....


----------



## der Jo (4. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*



Doney schrieb:


> leute? wie wärs wenn wir in dem forum hier wie in nem tagebuch unseren tagesablauf als empire-herrscher aufschreiben... als was spielen wir. wer hat uns gerade angegriffen? tipps und tricks für andere zocker...
> 
> wie wärs...





Tecqu schrieb:


> ich hab mir die demo ja gesagut... jetzt will dieses *****************steam doch allen ernstes trotz dvd im laufwerk das spiel aus dem inet runterladen. So was gehört eigenlich boykotiert!
> na ja, hoffe das ich es noch heute zocken kann.....



meist sieht es nur so aus, und er macht nur ein update oder verifiziert die files...

falls er wirklich das ganze spiel lädt, mein beileid


----------



## joraku (4. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Ich hoffe, das das Steam Problem bald behoben wird.
Deswegen kaufen mein Bruder und ich das Spiel erst nach der ersten Preissenkung. Günstiger, Patch's sind vorhanden und bei Problemen gibt es im Internet schon genügend Problemlösungen. 
Hoffentlich muss das Spiel nicht so ewig gedownloadet werden, bei DSL Light mit 49 KBit/sec. dauert das... 

So, bei wem es schon läuft: Wie ist es? Ist die Performance besser als in der Demo?


----------



## lorsch00 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

oh   gott..... ich fühl mich echt schon wie ne spam.mail  

ich suche immer noch nach der antwort: ob die kampagne in coop spielbar ist???

ich habe bis jetzt nur einen hinweis auf einen patch der irgendwann mal kommen soll...??
stimmt das???

und was hat man überhaupt für online möglichkeiten in empire??


bei 4Players  fand ich grad dieses  KLICK 

also schlussfolgerung---> Patch        Ja/Nein/vielleicht
vorm Release wurde aufjedenfall über coop gesprochen....



PS:  man so zig Nationen spielen können???   in der kampagne aber nicht!?!  ich spreche von bayern, sachen, brandenburg....


----------



## Dirk_Sniper (4. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

so ... läuft in zwischen ... 

und doch nicht .... spiele Preußen und habe jetzt Krieg mit Österreich ... allerdings stürzt das Game bei jeglicher Interaktion mit Östrreich AB !

Problemsignatur:
Problemereignisname:    APPCRASH
Anwendungsname:    Empire.exe
Anwendungsversion:    1.0.0.0
Anwendungszeitstempel:    49a5aaec
Fehlermodulname:    Empire.exe
Fehlermodulversion:    1.0.0.0
Fehlermodulzeitstempel:    49a5aaec
Ausnahmecode:    c0000005
Ausnahmeoffset:    007861b3
Betriebsystemversion:    6.0.6001.2.1.0.256.1
Gebietsschema-ID:    1031
Zusatzinformation 1:    fd00
Zusatzinformation 2:    ea6f5fe8924aaa756324d57f87834160
Zusatzinformation 3:    fd00
Zusatzinformation 4:    ea6f5fe8924aaa756324d57f87834160


PS: somit ist das Spiel nach 3 Stunden UNSPIELBAR ... geworden .... super super !!!


----------



## Wendigo (5. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Gibt es eigentlich eine Art Einwohnerzahl für sein Imperium?
Die Größe einer Armee ist ja tendenziell abhängig von der Einwohnerzahl....


----------



## ATImania (5. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Habe gerade (bei Gamestar) gelesen, dass Empire: Total War auf nur einem Kern läuft!! In sämtlichen Tests zeigte der Taskmanager nur einen ausgelasteten Kern während die anderen 3 (in QuadCores) sich ihre **** schaukeln. Selbst mit High-end Rechnern soll es in Seeschlachten ruckeln. 

Wenn das stimmt, wäre das von den Entwicklern eine schwache leistung. Und wenn ich ehrlich bin, ich will mir nicht einmal Steam nur für die DEMO auf den PC laden!! Schade eigentlich, hätte es gerne mal angezockt.


----------



## Doney (5. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

lohnt sichs nun das zu holn oder isses noch zu sehr verbuggt?!


----------



## Dirk_Sniper (5. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

kann ich bestätigen selbst ... im Kartenmodus ruckelt es auf 1920x1200 !!
Und ich habe nich mal alles aktiviert !

Wohlgemerkt ... siehe meine PC konfig. !!!!


----------



## Dirk_Sniper (5. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

>> DONEY

also inzwischen kakkt das Game ... nach ca. 1-2 Stunden total ab ... egal was ich mache !!!

UNSPIELBAR !!!!

Warte noch auf eine Antwort vom Support !!!

PS: ich habe einen KOMPLETT neu aufgesetztes System ... erst am 01.03.2009 kompl. neu installiert !!!
logischerweise alle neuen Treiber usw. drauf

PPS: das Game verhält sich ähnlich wie auf meinem P4-3,2GHz ... bei Medieval 1+2 ... im Kartenmodus !! bei den Schlachten is es etwas besser ... läuft so weit aktzeptabel


----------



## Manillaroad (5. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Jo, es stimmt. Das Spiel nutzt nur einen Kern aus, auf meinem Quad genau dasselbe. Seeschlachten laufen aber gut, viel mehr gibt es Probleme bei grösseren Landschlachten, wenn hunderte Verrückter in den Nahkampf stürmen. Da kann man dann schonmal zwischen 2 Kampfanimationen lässig aufs Klo gehen. Soll aber Mitte des Jahres(!) - später gehts wohl nicht- ein Patch kommen, der das Spiel auf Mehrkernnutzung optimiert. 
Hat von euch noch wer das Problem, das das Spiel die Partikelqualität automatisch von ultra auf niedrig stellt? Hab das nach Schlachten ein paar mal kontrolliert, nach den Kämpfen steht das immer wieder auf niedrig, obwohl ich diese auf ultra gestellt hatte. Alle anderen Einstellungen bleiben problemlos auf ultra...

Grüsse


----------



## Dirk_Sniper (5. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

hast du auch APPCRASH`es ??
Also beim ersten spielen is es nach ca. 5 Stunden am Stück aufgetretten ... jetzt ca. nach jeder 1-2 Stunden !?

besonders beim Städte erobern oder wenn sie vom Gegner erobert werden ... wenn du selbst wider dran bist ... Absturz ... bevor du was machen kannst !

PS: ich spiele Preußen !!!

PPS: also ich kann das Game definitiv nicht spielen ... vorallem ... wenn dann trotz save`n nix mehr geht .. is es echt ... kakke .,... ich glaube das selbe Problem bestand schonmal ... mit einem Teil ... war glaub ich Medieval oder ROME .... und erst ein Patch hatte das behoben .... kann aber auch Europe Univ. oder HOI2 gewesen sein ... ich weis es nicht mehr genau !!! is alles so lang her !


----------



## Manillaroad (5. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Kann ich noch nicht genau sagen, da ich momentan nur den Road to Independence Modus gespielt habe, und da läuft bisher alles normale, Crashes hatte ich bisher keinen einzigen. Zwischendurch setzt der Sound mal aus (Bug), aber das Spiel läuft soweit auch nach Stunden normal und absturzfrei. Nur halt das Nervige mit den Partikeleffekten, die Kanoneneinschläge sehen auf niedrig nicht wirklich spektakulär aus... Und am System kanns mit nem Quadcore und einer Zotac GTX 260 AMP2 Edition auch nicht so richtig liegen..


----------



## joraku (5. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Okay, dann werde ich wohl leider vorerst die Finger davon lassen 

Nun gut, ein Patch wird hoffentlich die gröbsten Fehler beheben, hoffentlich.
Stell euch vor, das Spiel wäre wie erst angekündigt am 6. Februar erschienen.  wahrscheinlich wäre es dann komplett unspielbar.


----------



## Collin (5. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Hi Leute
Ich hab das Game bei nem Kumpel mal kurz gezockt.....mein Rechner kommt vermutlich in einr Woche weil Mindfactory ne Ewigkeit brauch....
Nun...bei meinem Kumpel lief das Spiel eig recht passabel(er hat nicht gerade einen sehr guten PC[Athlon X2 6000+; Geforce 8600GT;2 GB RAM]). Dazu muss man vermerken das er alles auf hoch bis ultra gestellt hat..ich weiß auch nicht warum er sich das antut

Das Spiel müsste aber eig mehrere Kerne unterstützen.....PCGAMESHARDWARWE hat ja einen Test mit der Demo gemacht und dort wurden 4 Kerne unterstützt (es heißt ja auch...runs great on Intel i7). 
(http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,676883/Empire-Total-War-Impressionen-aus-der-Demo-plus-Systemanforderungen/Strategiespiel/Test/)

Einer aus meiner Klasse hat auch einen Quad und kann das Game auf MAX ohne Probleme zocken. Möglicherweise ist bei euch irgendwo ein Treiberproblem oder sonst was.........

LG


----------



## Dirk_Sniper (5. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

also soweit ich das sehen kann bei mir laufen alle Kerne ... wenn das spiel läuft aber die Last ist nicht gut verteilt ... !

PS: sollange ich nicht mit der halben Welt Krieg führe ( bzw. mit einer Großen-Nation ... und viele Schlachten habe .. ) läuft das Spiel ohne Absturz !

Aber wehe ich fanhe Krieg mit Österreich, Russland oder England an ... und in einer Runde sind mehr wie 3 Schlachten zu schlagen dann ... verabschiedet sich das Spiel ins Nirvana !

Im Moment ... halte ich mich etwas zurück mit Angriffen und schon läuft es .. habe im Hintergrund den Taskm. aufgemacht eventuell funtzt es ja darum .. im Moment ... hatte mir bei anderen Games auch schon geholfen ( aber bitte fragt mich nicht warum ! )


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Wir testen gerade mit der Full, Erkenntnisse folgen in Form einer News/eines Artikels. 

cYa


----------



## mrwichtel (5. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Habs gerade über Steam gekauft, warum guck ich nicht vorher mal hier in den Thread?! Vermutlich das (anscheinend unberechtigte) Gottvertrauen in die Total War Reihe.

Und Steam macht sich mit 170 kb/s auch mal wieder alle Ehre!


----------



## Doney (5. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

 ich weiß nich wieso ihr euch das antut... ihr tut mir leid... war doch klar dass es am anfang noch totaler brainfuck is der rotz...

ein glück das ich kein geld hab sonst hätt ichs mir vielleicht auch gekauft
__________________________________________________________________

leute was denkt ihr... 

mit:

*CPU:   5000+
RAM:  4gb
GPU:   8800gtx*

auf *17"* mit *1280x960*

kann ich da problemlos empire zocken?
gibts schätzungen auf welchen einstellungen ich zocken kann?


PS: welche nationen stehen denn in der kampagne am anfang zur verfügung?

mfg doney


----------



## ATImania (5. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*



Doney schrieb:


> __________________________________________________________________
> 
> leute was denkt ihr...
> 
> ...



Das sollte (wenn das spiel mal mit Patch normal laufen wird  ) kein problem sein!

Hier kannste mal luggen:
GameStar.de

@ Collin

Dein Freund hat mit seinem X2 6000+ System (bis auf vielleicht die 8600GT) ein ordentliches Mittelklasse System wo andere (nicht suboptimal programmierte) Games in High Settings vernünftig laufen sollten.


----------



## Doney (5. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

hey wir kenn uns doch schon... du hast das spiel noch nich?^^


----------



## Wendigo (6. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Schade das mit der Kern-Sache. 
Hätte mir eigentlich das Spiel gerne geholt, sobald der neue Rechner betriebsbereit ist.
Wenn aber der Patch erst so spät erscheine soll, dann ist das schon ne Schande.


----------



## ATImania (6. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*



Doney schrieb:


> hey wir kenn uns doch schon... du hast das spiel noch nich?^^



Ja stimmt wir kennen uns ja schon 
Naja dann kennst du die Technik Tabelle ja schon. Aber mit deinem System solltest du bei dem Game auf Mittel/Hoch Settings in 1280x1024 glücklich werden. Sonst lade dir doch erst die DEMO


----------



## Doney (6. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

es gab doch aber genug leute die auf der demo flüssig spieln konnten und dann im echtn spiel probleme hatten... 

außerdem den systemanforderungslisten und so hab ich noch nie vertraut


----------



## ATImania (6. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Das mit der DEMO weiss ich nicht ob es da probleme gab. Kann ja sein das die Finale Version des Games einfach nur verkackt wurde 

Ja diese Systemanforderungs Listen kann man auch nicht 100% ganz genau vertrauen weil jedes System auch irgendwo individuell ist aber wenn es schon von grund auf probleme mit deiner Hardware geben sollte, so wird diese in diesen Technik Tabellen auch gar nicht erst im Hellgrünen/Dunkelgrünen Bereich auftauchen 

Von daher sollte es mit deiner Hardware auf alle fälle laufen. Wenn nicht, liegt es weniger an der Hardware als viel mehr an der Software 

Sollte dann aber mal ein Patch erscheinen, kannst du aber zugreifen


----------



## grunchris (6. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Kurze Frage am Rande, ich kenne mich mit STEAM nicht sonderlich aus.

Ich habe das Spiel auf meinem VISTA-Notebook installiert und es läuft, zwar nur auf "mittel", aber so schlecht ist das nicht.

Für meinen Desktop-Rechner habe ich mir eine neue Grafikkarte bestellt.
Mir stellt sich nun die Frage, ob ich das Spiel (STICKWORT AKTIVIERUNG) auf einem zweiten Rechner installieren kann?


----------



## Dirk_Sniper (6. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

so ... also ich habe eigentlich jetzt schon ganz Europa erobert .... mit Preußen !
Österreich und Russland würden nicht wirklich noch ein Hinderniss darstellen ... England naja ... denke mal 8 Runden und die Insel gehört mir ...

Allerdings ist es jetzt schon etwas öde !!! weil es nicht wirklich eine Nation noch mit mir aufnehmen kann ... mein Spielspaß ist gerade voll im Keller ! War bei den anderen Reihen nicht so ... 

Tip : immer mit 2-3 Armeen gleichzeitig angreifen und jeder Gegner FÄLLT ... 

Naja ein Plus ist das die Gegner jetzt logisch reagieren ... wenn du Ihnen einige Provinzen abgenommen hast ... nehmen sie dein Friedensangebot auch an ... nicht wie in den Anderen Teilen !!! oder wie bei HoI2 !!
Sie bieten auch selbständig Frieden oder ähnliches an !

Aber irgenwie ging das jetzt alles viel zu schnell ... ich bekomm pro runde gute 15.000 - 30.000 "Gold" und das obwohl ich n rießige Armee unter Waffen hab ... is mit total klar ... das die Anderen da 0,0 Chancen mehr haben ....
( Bar-Geld ... gute 250.000 )

Naja ... jetzt bleibt mir nurnoch ... der Aufbau der Flotte .... aber in gut 15-20 Runden wird die schon so groß sein das ich alles platt machen kann ....

Irgendwie ... habe ich von der KI mehr erwartet ... find sie NICHT gut !!!!

PS: als Preußen UNBEDINGT Österreich und Russland als Verbündeten gewinnen ( egal was es kostet, ausser Provinzen natürlich ) und Europa gehört DIR ... danach ... einfach die Ösis platt machen ... dann Russland ... dann England ... wenn man dann noch Lust dazu hat !!


----------



## Dirk_Sniper (6. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

PS: seit STEAM drauf ist ... geht VUZE nicht mehr !!!


----------



## ping1337 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Hallo,

Ich spiele im moment eine normale Kampagne als Brite.
Wenn bei dieser Kampagne ein Verbündeter angegriffen wird, dann öffnet sich so ein Fenster, wo oben steht
"Angriff auf einen Verbündeten"

dann sind da die beteiligten Länder in der Mitte und am unteren Rand sind dann 2 Buttons zum drücken...
Bei mir wird nicht angezeigt, was auf den Buttons steht^^
Wäre nett, wenn mal jemand nachschauen könnte, was da bei ihm steht, damit ich Bescheid weiß 

Danke!


----------



## Dirk_Sniper (6. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

hmm... eventuell : Einen Verbündeten um Hilfe bitten !!! weis jetzt aber nich welcher !


----------



## ping1337 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Neee, das wrd ja keinen Sinn ergeben^^
Es wird ein Verbündeter angegriffen, also bin ich da eigentlich nicht mit involviert!

Hat jemand anderes ne Idee?^^


----------



## grunchris (6. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Ich würde mal annehmen so wie du das schreibst, dass du dich entscheiden kannst, ob du deinem Verbündeten zur Hilfe eilen möchtest oder nicht.


Nochmal meine Frage von oben. Kann man das Programm auch auf zwei Rechnern betreiben (Desktop , Notebook), wenn es bereits einmal über STEAM aktiviert wurde?


----------



## ping1337 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Hier, ich habe mal einen Screenshot davon gemacht

Es wäre nett, wenn ihr mir verraten könntet, was was is^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




dankööö


----------



## Dirk_Sniper (6. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

offensichtlich bist du mit beiden verbündet ( und die bekämpfen sich jetzt )... dann will der PC wissen wem du die Bündnistreue halten willst !!!


----------



## Lucky.Smile (6. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Also, wenn es bei euch Dinge gibt die geändert werden sollten, dann besucht bitte diese Seite und schreibt dort oder hier, was ich der Liste hinzufügen soll.

Liste der Dinge die verbessert oder geändert werden sollten - Allgemeines - Totalwar-Forum.de

Lucky


----------



## ping1337 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Na auf die Idee bin ich auchscho gekommen...
Aber ich muss nu wissen, was der erste Button besagt und was der Zweite.

Es wäre nämlich nciht so witzig, wenn der zweite Button besagen würde : "Bündnistreue brechen" ,, obwohl ich genau das Gegenteil will...

Kann nich eben iener von euch nachschauen, was bei ihm steht?^^


----------



## grunchris (6. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Hast du das Spiel abgespeichert? Wenn ja, dann drück doch einfach einen der beiden Knöpppe und schau was passiert. Dann nochmal laden und den anderen drücken...


----------



## Dirk_Sniper (6. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

jepp ... man ... probiers aus und lad neu wenn es falsch war .. dann weist es


----------



## grubsnek (6. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Mittlerweile gibt es einen Test auf pcgames.de: Empire: Total War

Da staubt es immerhin eine *90er Wertung* ab.


----------



## vin vom Dorf (6. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

So, habe mir das Spiel jetzt auch zugelegt.
Allerdings habe ich ein Problem:
In Gefechten sind die Texturen von Gebäuden und Steinen mit einem blauen Gitter überzogen (im Anhang ein Screen davon).
Das Problem hatte ich schon in der Demo, und ich habe auch schon den Catalyst 8.12 sowie 9.2 probiert, bei beiden das gleiche Problem.
Graka ist nicht übertaktet, und es ist das einzige Spiel in dem ich Probleme habe...

Weiß einer woran das liegt? Danke schonmal.

MfG
Vin


----------



## Wire_Damage (6. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Schalte die Schatten auf niedrig hab die gleiche Grafikkarte und bei mir hat es geholfen, bei mir waren es bloß Schwarze Gitter über Schiffen und Gebäuden und keine Blauen versuch ist es wert ^^


----------



## Klausr (7. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Frage
Steam mag nicht kann ja nicht sein das seit gestern mittag die Server überlastet sind,was kann ich machen ? Wills endlich spielen.

Weis wer was da los ist habs sicher schon 30mal versucht.


----------



## Dirk_Sniper (7. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

noch 30-50mal versuchen .. am besten über Nacht ... !!!

Also zum Test .... auf PCG .. also ich finde die KI echt nicht so gut .... !! aber wie sie reagiert habe ich ja bereits geschrieben !

Eine Sache ist bisher auch noch besser als in Medieval2 ... der PC bescheißt nicht mehr so ... wie er es manchmal am "Ende" des Spiels im Kartenmodus gemacht hat .... als ein Land das nur 10% der eigen Größe hatte ... Armeen aus dem Hut gezaubert hat ... so das man nur noch mit Cheatèn weiter gekommen ist und dann auch noch verlohren hat ....


----------



## Wendigo (7. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Können hier einige mit Multicore Prozessoren von dem schon früher benannten Problem mit der nur "Ein-Kern-Ausnutzung" berichten?


----------



## abctyp (7. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*



Wendigo schrieb:


> Können hier einige mit Multicore Prozessoren von dem schon früher benannten Problem mit der nur "Ein-Kern-Ausnutzung" berichten?


 
Kann die "Ein-Kern-Ausnutzung" leider bestätigen. Hab das Spiel mit meinem E8400 im Fenstermodus gestartet um die CPU Auslastung auszulesen. Der erste Kern wird zu 70-100% ausgelastet aber der 2. bewegt sich nur im Bereich von einstelligen Prozenten die aber mit anderen Prozessen zusammenhängen.


----------



## Wendigo (7. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Ich versteh das nicht...
Das Spiel ist erst erschienen und da sollte man doch davon ausgehen können, dass es sowas nicht gibt.
Wo liegen die Ursachen...?


----------



## Dirk_Sniper (7. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Also rein gefühlstechnisch ... läuft das Spiel im Kartenmodus ... sehr schleppend ... für einen Quad-Core ... also für eine Rundenberechnung sind auch schonmal 2min drin !

PS in dieser Zeit rukkelt der Bildschirm das es nicht mehr herlich ist ....


----------



## Dirk_Sniper (7. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

so .. jetzt ist es mal wider soweit ... mein gepeicherter Spielstand lässt sich nicht mehr starten ... ohne das ich, wenn ich auf nächste Runde klicke ... das ganze Game abkakkt !!!

Super ... da kommt echt Spielspaß auf !!!!!!!!


----------



## vin vom Dorf (7. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

@Dirk-Sniper
Also erstens gibt es hier eine Edit-Funktion, und zweitens sind deine Posts ständig sehr schlecht zu lesen aufgrund der drei Punkte nach jeder Wortgruppe. 

Das die Rundenberechnung so lange dauert war schon ein Problem bei Medieval 2, das wundert mich eig gar nicht dass das hier auch so ist.

Hast du "CPU-Züge zeigen" ausgeschaltet?


----------



## joraku (7. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*



Dirk_Sniper schrieb:


> so .. jetzt ist es mal wider soweit ... mein gepeicherter Spielstand lässt sich nicht mehr starten ... ohne das ich, wenn ich auf nächste Runde klicke ... das ganze Game abkakkt !!!
> 
> Super ... da kommt echt Spielspaß auf !!!!!!!!



Und das bei deinem System?  
Man oh man, kann die Testurteile soweit nicht verstehen. Bei ComputerBildSpiele hat Empire auch ein sehr gut abgeräumt.
Vielleicht ist das Spiel gegen verschiedene Bauteile anfällig, jedes System ist ja etwas anders. (Wenn man keinen Discounter PC hat )


----------



## Dirk_Sniper (7. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Klar, es bringt ja nichts die gegnerischen Züge zu sehen !

Ja ich weis das es bei ME2 teilweise noch länger gedauert hat aber mit inzwischen mit nem Qaud ... erwarte ich schon mehr als mit einem P4 3,2  !
( Schade das es nicht so ist ! )

Und wie gesagt das STREAM geht mir voll auf den Kecks, blendet mir dauert sch... Werbung ein usw. und zudem funktioniert jetzt diverse Software nicht mehr ( wie z.b. Vuze ) und es haut mir einen Bluescreen nach dem anderen rein ( also sobald ich Empire durch hab fliegt das drecks Teil wider runter ! )

PS: hab jetzt sogar noch die CPU hochgetaktet ... weil es inzwischen soweit ist das wenn ich eine Stadt oder eine größere Armee an-clicke der gute 15-20 Sekunden braucht um mir die Daten an zu zeigen !!! :-O


----------



## Sash (7. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

hm wollte mir irgendwann auch dieses spiel kaufen. ich werd wohl warten bis ein paar patches durch sind, kann sich ja nur verbessern.


----------



## Dirk_Sniper (7. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

So nun nach dem mir das Spiel immer wenn ich die Letzte Stadt in England einnehmen will abkakkt 

BEKOMMT dieses GAME von mir ein DICKES - FETTES - ULTRA - MINUS !!!

UND den Titel !!! unspieltbar !!! 

ich habe jetzt gut 25- 30 Stunden gespielt und so geht das nicht ! Überlege es wieder zurück zu geben ! 

unter aller Kanone !!!


----------



## Lucky.Smile (7. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Warte doch erst einmal den nächsten Patch ab


----------



## Mr_Blonde (7. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*



Dirk_Sniper schrieb:


> UND den Titel !!! unspielbar !!!
> 
> ich habe jetzt gut 25- 30 Stunden gespielt und so geht das nicht !



Ähm ja, hättest ja 2, 3 andere Spiele kaufen können, die Du in der Zeit allesamt jetzt schon durchgespielt hättest.
Ruhig bleiben und aufn Patch warten.

Ich habs bis jetzt 7 - 8 Stunden gespielt und keine Probleme bisher.

MfG
Mr_Blonde


----------



## Dirk_Sniper (7. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

kann euch gerne mal meine Save`s posten ... wenn die nich zu groß sind .. dann könnt ich das mal testen

PS sind zu groß 100MB


----------



## Doney (8. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*



> So nun nach dem mir das Spiel immer wenn ich die Letzte Stadt in England einnehmen will abkakkt
> 
> BEKOMMT dieses GAME von mir ein DICKES - FETTES - ULTRA - MINUS !!!
> 
> ...



war doch absehbar dass bei so nem komplexen spiel anfangs noch probleme über probleme an der tagesordnung sind... das war so, is heut noch so und wird immer schlimmer...

deshalb seh ich keinen sinn frisch rausgekommene spiele zu kaufen

1. verbuggt
2. teuer

wenn dus zurückgeben kannst gibs zurück und wart nochn paar monate

1. patches
2. billiger

^^

mfg doney


----------



## Wendigo (8. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Dann muss er aber noch einige Zeit warten, bis es wirklich um einiges billiger ist.
Überraschend gibts Left 4 dead jetzt schon für 30€. Das ist mal ne Preissenkung...


----------



## Dirk_Sniper (8. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

so ... ich hab jetzt mal mehr oder minder herrausgefunden wann das Spiel abkakkt !

Wenn man selbst und einer der Gegner zuviele Armeen hat und man dann irgend einen Angriff auf einen Stadt egal welche und egal wo und welcher Gegner ausführt , stürzt das Game ab !

Allerdings braucht man viele Armeen da das Game scharmlos bescheißt wenn es z.b. um England geht ... da tauchen plötzlich an die 8 Armeen aus dem NICHTS auf und du kannst garnicht erst mit 2od. 3 Armeen antanzen !

Selbst wenn man dann versucht eine Stadt ein zu nehmen , auf dem Festland, die die Rebellen besetzt halten wars das ... Spiel stürzt ab !

ALSO: ab einen gewissen Punkt und mit einer gewissen Anzahl Soldaten bzw. Armeen ist es nicht mehr möglich ( für dich als Spieler irgend eine Stadt einzunehmen ohne das das Spiel abstürzt ! )

Finde ich echt Schade !!!! 

Und das Argument , man solle doch auf den Patch warten ist wohl auch etwas MAU !! 
Ich fühle mich schon etwas verarscht , wenn ich schon den Beta-Tester mach will ich das Game wenigstens ( wenn es schon ne Beta ist ... ) auch umsonst !! 

Wenn die KI noch Makken hat , OK ! oder die Wegfindung nicht passt , OK ! oder mal hier und da ein Grafikfehler kommt, OK ! aber das das Game so abstürzt ist schlicht weg in-aktzeptabel !!!
Da dies auch schon nach 2-3 Stunden Spiel passiert , und man sollte sich mal überlegen das man für 50,00 Euro auch n bischen arbeiten muss.

Würde mich mal interessieren was passiert wenn ein Arbeitnehmer bei z.b. einem Autobauer alle 3 Stunden eine Glasscheibe fallen läßt ... da wird wohl auch keiner kommen sagen .. naja is OK , in 6Monaten reden ( patchen) wir mal mit ihm !!


----------



## CroCop86 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Hmmm mal so ne frage...
Also ich Zock gemütlich, mach ne schöne schlacht dann nach n paar min. in der schlacht kackt alles ab... ich seh zwar noch des bild aber mit n paar hübschen fehlern und mein Rechner reagiert nimma...

System:
Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200 auf 2,6 GHZ Übertaktet
4 Gig DDR2 Ram
Vista Ultimate x64
2x Zotac 8800 GT AMP


----------



## Dirk_Sniper (9. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

hmm also das hört sich für mich an als ob dein PC n Makke hat !

Würde als erstes auf die Graka tippen !! ( freezed das Bild ?? )
wenn es der RAM wäre würde der kompl. Rechner abschmieren !!

Hast du den NEUSTEN TREIBER ???

WELCHE : Graka hast du den drin ?

PS: lass mal 3-5 Loop`s - 3d mark vantage - durchlaufen ... würde wetten das es die Graka ist .. hast du bestimmt mit Rivatuner oder so übertaktet


----------



## CroCop86 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Jo des Bild freezed..

hab den neuen 182.08 von Nvidia drauf

Übertaktet hab ich nich weil des war scho von werk auf Übertaktet 

Wenns an der Graka liegt dann is eh wurscht weil morgen kommt meine GTX 260² AMP von Zotac 

Aber trotzdem komisch weil Far Cry 2 z.B. kann ich alles auf max. zocken und da läuft alles schön sauber...


----------



## Dirk_Sniper (9. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

das hat damit nichts tun ! 
FC2 muss nicht unbedingt deiner Graka alles abverlangen ! Bei TW kommt da dann doch einiges zusammen und es könnte sein das es deiner Graka mehr abverlangt als FC2 !

Wie gesagt Graka am besten mit 3d mark V. testen - mit 3-5 Loops ... garantiert schmiert dir die Graka ab wenn was nicht stimmt !!!

und CPU immer mit Prime testen ... !!

Beim RAM wird es immer sehr sehr schwer ... mit dem testen selbst Memtest ... funzt da nicht immer und wenn dann nur unter "DOS" nieee unter Windows testen !!


----------



## CroCop86 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

OK thx für die Hilfe
Werds gleich heut Abend machen

ps: ich hab bei E:TW scho probiert auch mit grafik und so auf minimal und da passiert des gleiche...

Zur not zock ich halt Sim Tower ^^ des geht immer


----------



## CroCop86 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

So habs durchlaufen lassen aber hat eigentlich alles gepasst
Gut die CPU is bissal warm geworden nach 2 Std. --> ca. 87° 
aber sonst hat alles gepasst.. alles schö sauber durchgelaufen...

wat nu?


----------



## Dirk_Sniper (10. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

OK !

Jetzt würd ich mal Prime laufen lassen ... nach ca. 15min solltest du wissen ob deine CPU stabil läuft aber eigentlich denke ich das die OK ist !

zum Schluß noch den RAM ´!

Eventuell solltest du auch mal eine Treiberversion der Graka zurück gehen , könnte auch der aktuelle Treiber sein !

Wenn das Alles ok ist , und es auch noch bei einem anderen Spiel auftritt ´könnte es noch die HDD sein auf der die Pagefile.sys liegt !

Gruß


----------



## CroCop86 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Die CPU is bei Prime so warm geworden ^^
lief ca. 2 Std. stabil

Memtest hab ich auch scho gemacht

Ich kann alle Games zocken... fc2, crysis, world in conflict und so... läuft alles ohne probleme.. mein kübel is nie abgestürzt nur jetzt mit empire.... hab des drecksteil formatiert und neu aufgebaut... graka mit treiber von der cd installiert und alle nötigen treiber dann nur empire als einziges game ma installiert... geht net


----------



## Dirk_Sniper (10. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

na dann kannst dir "eigentlich" sicher sein das es der Rechner bzw. die Hardware wohl nicht ist !

Aber hast mal die HDD mit einem LowLevelFormat Tool überprüft !? ABER ich warne gleich davor das du mehr damit machst ausser die HDD zu prüfen !!!!!!
Wenn du sowas machst dann bloß NICHT irgendwas FORMATIEREN ohne das du n plan davon hast ... das is n bischen was anderes als NUR formatieren !

Mit solch einem Tool kannst du defekte Sektoren finden die von fast allen anderen Tools nicht gefunden geschweigeden repariert werden können !!!

Hat mir auch schon geholfen ... als eigentlich die HDD schon schrott war ... und ich dauert hänger hatte und nicht wusste warum !

Aber vorher solltest du mal den Pagefile.sys deaktivieren und spielen .. auch wenn es etwas langsamer läuft !

Ich hatte schon mal, wie gesagt defekte Sektoren in der HDD PArtition in der meine Pagefile.sys lag ....


----------



## CroCop86 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Jo hab sowas schon oft gemacht aber ob des daran liegt? kann ich zumindest ma machen... muss ich halt ne image von meiner Platte ziehn...

Aber danke für die Hilfe

Wenn alles nich hilft muss halt n neuer kübel her ^^


----------



## Mr_Blonde (10. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*

Geil, nachm Patch stürzt das Game unmittelbar nach dem Starten einer Schlacht ab. Also nachm Ladebalken sehe ich meine eigenen Einheiten und ein paar Sekunden später ist Ende im Gelände.

MfG
Mr_Blonde


----------



## vin vom Dorf (10. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*



CroCop86 schrieb:


> So habs durchlaufen lassen aber hat eigentlich alles gepasst
> Gut die CPU is bissal warm geworden nach 2 Std. --> ca. 87°



Deine CPU wird 87°C warm?
Das ist definitiv zu viel!
Ich denke da wird der Fehler liegen.


----------



## CroCop86 (11. März 2009)

*AW: Empire: Total War*



vin vom Dorf schrieb:


> Deine CPU wird 87°C warm?
> Das ist definitiv zu viel!
> Ich denke da wird der Fehler liegen.



ähm... joa kann sein aber es sein noch zu erwähnen dass da der Standart Intel Lüfter drauf is und die 87° nach 2 Std. dauertest auf 100% Auslastung erreicht wurden ^^ 


So und zum Patch hab des gleiche Problem ^^ 
Game Startet alles schön und gut dann geh ich in ne Schlacht und hab Zeit genau eine Einheit zu markieren dann stürzt des Game ab^^ sau geil


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. März 2009)

Vielleicht hilfreich für euch:

Empire Total War: Praxis-Guide zu Steam, Bugs und den Einheiten der Special Edition - Empire Total War, Guide, Steam, Probleme, Bugs, Special Edition


----------



## ZakMc (11. März 2009)

servus, da habe schon mal etwas zeit zum zocken und dann sowas. nach dem patch geht nix mehr. stürzt bei schlachten nach wenigen sekunden ab. nach x versuchen hatte ich auch das gleiche problem auf der strategiekarte. vor dem patch lief es ohne probleme. ganz großes tennis.

edit: laut dem offiezellen forum gibt es wo probleme mit der deutschen und ponlischen version. es soll noch im laufe des tages ein hotfix kommen.

http://shoguntotalwar.yuku.com/topic/47908/t/Empire-Total-War-Update-information.html?page=14


----------



## Fuzi (11. März 2009)

Servus.

Selbes Problem seit heute. Seeschlacht - Absturz. Landgefecht - Absturz.
Landgefecht - Warten ... Warten ... Warten ... - Kurzes Antippen der Tastatur - Absturz ...

Ich hab keinen Bock jetzt jede Schlacht auswürfeln zu dürfen. Bin aber tatsächlich erleichtert, dass das Problem anscheinend nicht an mir bzw. meinen Rechner liegt. Dachte schon das war's jetzt ...


----------



## Conan (11. März 2009)

Probiert das Spiel in Englisch zu spielen, bis es eine Lösung gibt. Ich zocke es auf Englisch und hab keine Probleme.


----------



## ezzieweb (11. März 2009)

Na Klasse!
Hatte nach dem Patch ebenfalls die beschriebenen Probleme, doch dann kam ein Update. Hab schon Luftsprünge gemacht.
ABER DANN:
Jetzt stürzt das Spiel nicht mehr nach dem Starten einer Schlach, sondern direkt nach dem Starten des Spiels ab! Ich seh den Bildschirm wo die Rechte usw. aufgeführt sind und dann... PENG CtD!!!!
Eine derart stümperhafte Arbeit hab ich (zumindest beim Patchen) eigentlich noch nie erlebt! Gleich 2 Updates in den Sand gesetzt. Gute Arbeit. Weiter so.
MfG, Ezzieweb


----------



## Fuzi (11. März 2009)

Na dann freu ich mich schon mal auf ein weiteres warten... Steam läd gerade runter ...

Wer ist für den Mist eigentlich verantwortlich? Steam? Sega? Oder gehören die zusammen?


----------



## ezzieweb (11. März 2009)

Ich meine Creative Assembly verzapft den Mist. Angeblich haben sie "fieberhaft" an einer Lösung für die Probleme nach dem Patch gesucht. Man sieht was rausgekommen ist, zumindest bei mir.
Wäre gut zu hören wenn das bei euch genauso ist, dann muss ich mir keine Gedanken machen


----------



## Fuzi (11. März 2009)

Ich kann zu meinen Glück, leider zu deinem Pech sagen, mein Spiel läuft wieder tadellos. Der Mogul ist aus Indien vertrieben, die Piraten baumeln am Galgen


----------



## ezzieweb (11. März 2009)

Verdammt! Dann muss wohl ne neu Installation her...


----------



## optisana (11. März 2009)

ehrlich gesagt, bin ich von dem spiel ein bisserl enttäuscht. der kartenmodus ist im vergleich zu den vorgängern kaum innovativ, bietet einfach nichts neues. die fehlende multicore-unterstützung macht den kartenmodus teils auch etwas lästig.
der schlachtenmodus ist ganz nett, langweilt mich aber auf dauer. ich würde es für 50€ nicht wieder kaufen.


----------



## ezzieweb (11. März 2009)

Kartenmodus kaum innovativ?!?!?!!?!? Willst du mich auf den arm nehmen??
Im Vergleich zu den immer gleichen Kampagnen Karten der Vorgänger hat sich ne Menge getan! Es ist nicht mehr alles in der Provinzhauptstadt konzentriert, Flotten und Handel spielen eine viel größere Rolle, die Diplomatie wurde extrem verbessert, generell ist alles viel differenzierter und transparenter als in den Vorgängern.
Für mich der absolut beste Serienteil, wenn da nich die nervigen Abstürze wären (Es funktioniert inzwischen bei mir auch wieder, is aber grad schon wieder mitten in einem Kampf mit Piraten abgeschmiert )


----------



## ezzieweb (11. März 2009)

Und wenn dich die Schlachten langweilen, dann haben das die der Vorgänger mindestens in gleichem Maße getan.


----------



## Conan (12. März 2009)

Hab jetzt 26 Std. Empire hinter mir. Bis jetzt hatte ich keinen Absturz (Wie schon erwähnt, spiele ich es auf Englisch). Hab den FW 182.08 drauf. Wie man sieht, kann das Spiel stabil laufen. Kann nur jedem empfehlen sein System mit den neusten Treibern für Chipsatz, Grafik usw. zu updaten. Vielleicht hilft es...


----------



## joraku (15. März 2009)

juhuu! 
Ich kann die Demo wieder starten. Keine Ahnung warum es jetzt solange nicht ging. 
Komisch ist auch, das sie viel flüssiger läuft als vor dem "Ausfall".
Habe jetzt noch Schatten und Gras ausgeschaltet (sieht auf Low eh viel zu verpixelt aus) und jetzt läuft es richtig flüssig.  (Zumindest die Demo )


----------



## Fuzi (16. März 2009)

Also um mal von dem Spiel direkt weg zu gehen, weiß eigentlich IRGENDEINE logisch-legitime Berechtigung warum ich mir diesen Steam-Mist antuen muss?
Ärger mich teilweise nicht über das Spiel schwarz, sondern über die Tatsache, dass Steam ewig braucht bis es überhaupt verfügbar ist, geschweige dem das Spiel läd. Gerade im Moment weigert es sich einfach zu laden.
Warum muss man sich das antun? Läuft's sonst nicht? Oder läufts dadurch besser? Man möchte brechen, ich jedenfalls würde gerne ein Spiel, dass ich mir gekauft habe spielen wenn ich das will, nicht wenn's Steam gerade recht ist...


----------



## Dirk_Sniper (18. März 2009)

icg frag mich gerade wie das ist wenn ich ETW auf meinem Notebook installiere und spielen möchte ... wenn ich kein Internet hab hab ich wohl geloost !?

also z.b. will ich im Sommer für 3 Wochen nach Italien und wenn ich da zocken will hab ich voll verlohren den als NICHT Italiener bekommst du da garkein Internetzugang nicht mal im Internetkaffee ( weil man ja leider KEINEN italienischen Pass hat ) 

UND dann ??????????


----------



## Dirk_Sniper (18. März 2009)

so bin das Problem los .... Spiel ( wenn man es so nenen kann , und ich war nicht der Einzige ) is wider beim Händler !


----------



## Conan (18. März 2009)

Man muss das Spiel einmal online registrieren. Danach kann man Steam offline betreiben und das Spiel ohne Internetzugang spielen.


----------



## Tecqu (18. März 2009)

lol... Mir ist grade das Spiel abgestürtz, weil mein VRam voll war! mit ner GTX 260....
Ist schon übel wie viel dieses Spiel resourcen frisst.


----------



## Conan (18. März 2009)

Es bietet aber auch eine "fette" Optik. Diese muss nunmal berechnet werden.

@Tecqu: Mit welcher Auflösung und Settings  zockst du ?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. März 2009)

Anybody out there?

Empire: Total War Gewinnspiel bei PCGH - Empire: Total War Gewinnspiel


----------



## Nekrodamus (21. März 2009)

Habe folgendes Problem:

Wenn ich in der Kampagne (England, anno 1769) die Stadt Bijapur einnehme, stürzt das Spiel beim Klick auf irgend einen der Buttons rechts unten ab. Lasse ich die Stadt in Frieden, läuft das Spiel weiter.

Sind derartige Fehler bzw. Lösungen bekannt?


----------



## Doney (21. März 2009)

ich seh schon... ich kann noch ne gaaaaaaanze weile warten bis ichs kaufe


----------



## Doney (10. April 2009)

is der schei.ß jetz endlich mal spielbar? isn brauchbarer patch erschienen...

mann!!! der schei.ß hier...


----------



## BigBubby (10. April 2009)

Junge. 
Er ist Spielbar, nur leider gibt es gerade gegen Ende öfter mal Bugs, die das weiterspielen zu nichte machen. Die sind dann nur serh umständlich zu vermeiden.

Dazu ist bekannt und wurde mehrfach gesagt, dass Mitte des Jahres erst der erste große Patch kommen soll. Also mal schön die Beine und dein Mundwerk ruhighalten.
Wer kraftausdrücke braucht, um seine Meinung da zu legen, scheint keine besonders starke Meinung zu haben...


----------



## II NeMeX II (10. April 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> ich seh schon... ich kann noch ne gaaaaaaanze weile warten bis ichs kaufe





Doney schrieb:


> is der schei.ß jetz endlich mal spielbar? isn brauchbarer patch erschienen...
> 
> mann!!! der schei.ß hier...



Wieder mal ein Grund warum ich für Altersbeschränkungen in Foren bin


----------



## martinger (11. April 2009)

Hi Leute,

hab heute die Special Forces Edition gekauft.
Verkäufer meinte, man kann das Spiel auch in Deutsch spielen, besonders für meinen NEffen wäre das wichtig.
Weiß einer ob das geht? Beim Installieren konnte ich zwar "Deutsch" auswählen aber das Spiel is in englisch.

gruß


----------



## Wendigo (11. April 2009)

Ich meine gehört zu haben, dass man da noch bei Steam die Sprache umstellen muss.
Genau kann ich das gar nicht sagen, da ich das Spiel selbst nicht besitze.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (14. April 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Junge.
> Er ist Spielbar, nur leider gibt es gerade gegen Ende öfter mal Bugs, die das weiterspielen zu nichte machen. Die sind dann nur serh umständlich zu vermeiden.
> 
> Dazu ist bekannt und wurde mehrfach gesagt, dass Mitte des Jahres erst der erste große Patch kommen soll. Also mal schön die Beine und dein Mundwerk ruhighalten.
> Wer kraftausdrücke braucht, um seine Meinung da zu legen, scheint keine besonders starke Meinung zu haben...




Sorry, aber was ist das bitte für ne Aussage? Wenn man 40-60€ für eine Software bezahlt, die dann gegen Ende "öfters mal Bugs hat", ist das schon ne Frechheit. Umso lustiger, dass manche Leute einen derartigen Zustand auch noch verteidigen und von einem großen Patch Mitte des Jahres reden. 

Ähnliches Geplapper musste man auch in GTA 4 Threads ertragen, dieses ewige runtergespiele der MASSIVEN Bugs (bei GTA 4 kam noch was anderes dazu, dass lässt sich bei Empire allerdings nicht beurteilen, weils keine Konsolenportierung ist).

Um dir evtl. mal den Unmut mancher hier nahe zu bringen:
Ich Spiele eine Schlacht, ich habe rund 1700 Soldaten, der Feind fast 2500, die Schlacht kann also nur durch den Spieler (in diesem Falle ich) gewonnen werden. Ich spiele 45 Minuten, meine Truppen sind am Gewinnen: 
a) Das Spiel stürzt einfach ab
b) Es ruckelt mit einem Male so stark, dass man sich in den Rucklern nen Kaffe machen kann
c) Manchmal kann man sowas auch zu Ende bringen, um sich dann zum nächsten Bug zu "hangeln"
...und jetzt soll ich den Ball flach halten? Daran denke ich NICHT.

Das ab etwa 1760 die Ruckelei auch auf der Strategiekarte überhand nimmt, weil man bei CA offenbar noch nie was von einer Technik namens Dual Core gehört hat, sollte man an dieser Stelle auch mal erwähnen.
Aber ok, du hattest mich ja gerade darüber aufgeklärt, dass man gegen "Ende" damit leben muss - kommt ja bald nen Patch


In diesem Sinne:
Ich kann den Ärger vieler verstehen, da ich selbst zu den geplagten Spielern gehöre.


----------



## BigBubby (14. April 2009)

Voodoo_Freak mir ging es da hauptsächlich um das herumwerfen von fäkalien.
Man kann gerne vernünftige Kritik anbringen. Da habe ich absolut nichts gegen, aber diese pulemischen ausrufe sind mir zu wider...


----------



## LeJeu (14. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versteh euch ja das es nervig ist wenn das Spiel abstürzt aber ich weiß wie schwer es ist Software lauffähig für so viele unterschiedliche System zu machen! Deswegen hab ich Nachsicht mit den Programmieren.

Das komische ist ich spiele das spiel jetzt schon ziemlich lang und ich hab seit dem letzten Patch überhaupt keine Probleme mehr. Ich hab Steam auf englisch gestellt alle Patchs installiert und jetzt läuft es ohne Probleme. Wünsch euch viel glück das es bei euch auch bald so ist.

@ Wendigo: Zur Spielsprache, die ist so wie man es in Steam einstellt. 

Mal eine andere Frage. Ich hab gelesen das es bald ein Patch gibt wo man dann das Spiel im Multiplayer spielen kann. Also nicht nur einzelne Schlachten sondern auch mit Strategiekarte usw.
Weiß einer wann dieser Patch erscheinen soll?

Gruß db


----------



## BigBubby (14. April 2009)

das soll der mysteriöse sommerpatch sein, der das mitgibt


----------



## LeJeu (14. April 2009)

KUHL KUHL..... gibts da schon ein genaues Datum? :-O


----------



## BigBubby (14. April 2009)

nein. Es wurde nur mal gesagt im sommer. Das kann also im juni, aber auch erst im august sein...


----------



## LeJeu (14. April 2009)

Bekackt... aber immerhin genauer wie Blizzard  die geben garkeine Datumangeben *G*


----------



## joraku (15. April 2009)

Gehöre jetzt auch zu den glücklichen Besitzern. 
Die Grafik habe ich auf die unteren , Mittleren () Einstellungen gestellt.
Sieht immer noch gut aus, meiner Meinung nach. Da ich noch nicht so viele neue Strategiespiele gespielt habe. (Da bin ich dann nicht so entäuscht. Gegen Empire Earth, Cossacks, Stronghold und ein paar weitere ist die Grafik ein Jahrundertsprung.
Vor allem gefällt mir die Startegiekarte. Sehr schon, vor allem lebendig gemacht, vor allem: SEHR Übersichtlich. Ich hab noch nie zuvor ein Total War-Game gespielt, konnte mich aber schnell zurechtfinden.

Im Gegensatz zur Demo sind die Ladezeiten nicht mehr so lange. ist das bei allen so? Dachte eigentlich, sie wären gleich lang/länger.
Steam hat zweimal gepatcht. (Dachte es gibt erst einen , nun gut, mir solls Recht sein.)

Die Seeschlachten sind weitestgehend ruckelfrei. 
Mal schaun wie es im Strategiemodus noch kommt, dank fehlender Mehrkernunterstützung. (AMD, 2.6 GHz )
Bis jetzt, ca. 18 Runden alles flüssig. Leider habe ich am Anfang gedacht, es wäre gut wenn ich die Einstellung, dass man während dem Rundenwechsel die Züge des Feindes sieht, aktiviert lasse. Jetzt nervt es ein bisschen. Aber gut. Es ist ja Rundenbasiert. Geduld habe ich, falls nicht mehr, kommt eine Runde Far Cry 2 oder CS:S 

Fazit: Für mich Geniales Spiel. Ich brauche die maximale Ultragrafik nicht unbedingt und kann sie mir als Schüler auch nicht Leisten. 
Für mich ist das Spiel auf jeden Fall sein Geld wert.

Kaufempfehlung für jeden der Strategiespiele mag und die Total War Reihe liebt. Und das von jemanden, der sonst nie Strategiespiele spielt und mehr der Action-Typ ist. 

Screenshots bald in meinem XFire Profil!


----------



## LeJeu (16. April 2009)

@ joraku

Finds gut das es auch mal postive Bemerkungen gibt. Ich finds auch Klasse das Spiel.
Ich bin aber schon einige Runden vor dir. Ich glaub im Jahr 1780 oder so bin ich schon. Da ruckelt bei mir die Strategiekarte nur beim Rundenwechsel.

ACHJA und die USA wird es in meiner Welt wohl NIE geben  *G* AUSGEFALLEN WEGEN IS NICHT 
)

Viel Spass beim Zocken 

lg

db


----------



## Wendigo (16. April 2009)

Überlege mir derzeitig das Spiel zu kaufen, aber davor hätte ich noch ein paar Fragen...

- Die Demo überzeugt mich bisher nur bedingt. Ist wohl auch ein wenig zu kurz geraten. Bietet das Spiel so wahrlich mehr?

- Besteht die Chance, dass das Kern Problem irgendwann mit einem Patch behoben wird? Mit meinem derzeitigen Rechner möchte ich auch etwas von seiner Leistung mitbekommen. Man liest ja so einiges.

Das wars für en Anfang


----------



## BigBubby (17. April 2009)

ich weiß gerade nicht, was alles in der demo drin ist,
an sich ist Total War eine Mischung aus Civilisation (nur nciht ganz so komplex und eher auf krieg ausgelegt, aber diplomatie, religion etc sidn auch vorhanden) und einem RTS (nagut eigentlich kein strategie, sondern in dem part ein taktik spiel, aber das is haarspalterei), denn die schlachten selbst, wenn du sie austragen willst, laufe ja in echtzeit ab.

zu punkt zwei. Das weiß nur gott allein. ich bezweifle, dass slesbt die netwickler es wissen


----------



## Conan (17. April 2009)

Die Demo zeigt nur eine See- und Landschlacht. Das ist nur das halbe Spiel. Die Kampagnenkarte fehlt. Dabei ist das spielen auf der Kampagnenkarte auch sehr cool. Man baut Städte und verschiebt Einheiten sowie Flotten. Ich zocke normalerweise nur Shooter aber dieses Spiel hat mich erwischt


----------



## DarthTK (18. April 2009)

Das SPiel braucht man noch gar nicht kaufen, da es mit zunehmender Spielweise immer verbuggter wird: Performanceeinbrüche, Spiel stürzt ab. Bei mir ist es grad gar nicht mehr möglich, dass ich um 1740 rum, größere Städte einnehme, da das Spiel immer abstürzt...

Und wenn ich da höre, dass erst im Sommer ein größerer Patch kommen soll, frag ich mich nun einmal mehr, was diese unfertigen Spiele sollen?

Nach GTA IV (mein zweites Spiel, dass ich je dem Händler wieder zurückgegeben hab), hab ich mir kein PC Spiel wieder gekauft. Empire sollte "mein Misstrauen" wieder richten. Vor allem, da ichs erst drei Wochen nach erscheinen geholt habe. Aber jetzt ists genauso wie vorher... Mich nervt das grad tierisch.


----------



## LeJeu (20. April 2009)

Also ich hab das Spiel eine Woche nach dem es auf den Markt kam über Steam gekauft und Spiele es jetzt schon bis 1785 ohne abstürze. (Seit dem Patch) 
Ich weiß nicht was ihr falsch macht. Und heute abend werde ich meine letzten gegner aus dem weg räumen und bald die Weltherrschaft haben 

Ich hab sogar Vista 64 bit das normal am meisten Probleme macht.

Treiber aktuell halten das hilft. 

Performanceeinbrüche hab ich wenn ich 6 - 8 Stunden am Stück spiele auch schon gehabt. Aber Neustart und alles wieder einwandfrei!

Kann das Spiel nur loben. 

Die Demo ist sehr klein gehalten. Die Schlachten in der Vollversion sind viel verschiedener mit Belagerungen usw.
Was schade ist bei Medival 2 hab ich mal Paris angegriffen da war das eine richtige Stadt mit riesen Mauern und Häusern. Aber in Empier ist Madrid dann nur ein Fort ohne Häuser. Da haben die ein Schritt zurück gemacht.

Gruß

db


----------



## joraku (20. April 2009)

@ LeJeu: Stimmt, da muss ich dir Recht geben. Das Spiel ist bis jetzt (seit neustem) nur abgestürzt wenn die Spieldauer länger als 2.5 Stunden betrug. Liegt wohl an dem klein bemessenen RAM von 2 GB. 
Hinzukommt noch die CPU vom AMD mit 2  * 2,6GHz und eine 8600GT mit 512 MB Ram. 
Nun gut. Bis auf den Rundenwechsel läuft alles, wie oben schon geschrieben sehr flüssig auf Low. Leider kann ich nicht sagen wie das Spiel vor dem Patch lief, da ich es da noch nicht hatte und Steam gleich nach der Installation gepatcht hat.


----------



## LeJeu (20. April 2009)

WOW und da kannst du das Spiel überhaupt spielen? :-O

also ich hab zwar ein Quad Core aber mit 2,4 Ghz das heißt dein Prozessor ist theoretisch schneller weil ja nur ein Kern benutzt wird aber mein FSB von meinem Prozessor ist sichlerich höher! Mein Ram ist mit 1066 mhz ziemlich schnell. Dazu kommt noch das ich 4 GB hab und meine Graka ist natürlich auch ums doppelte besser! Hatte auch mal die 8600GT und danach die ATI 3870 X2 gekauft die war beim 3dMark halt gleich mal doppelt so gut bei den Punkten!

Rundenwechsel ist kritisch sogar bei mir... aber das interessiert ja keinen da geht man halt mal eine rauchen 

gruß

db


----------



## joraku (20. April 2009)

Ich rauche nicht. 
Aber man kann echt was nebenher machen.
Was lesen oder so... 
Außerdem ist das Spiel ein rundbasiertes Spiel, da muss man sich halt mal gedulden. Wenn man einen ganzen Abend am Stück spielt und sich in die Materie vertieft kann man währendessen ja die nächsten Züge entscheiden und schauen was der Gegner/Verbündete so treibt.


----------



## Doney (21. April 2009)

hallo, will mich in den nächsten wochen wenn mein pc fertig is vieleicht auch an das spiel wagen...
wie flüssig werd ich es denn spielen können mit
meinem system

SIEHE Signatur 

doch statt 5000+    
6400+ (@3,2Ghz)


----------



## LeJeu (23. April 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> hallo, will mich in den nächsten wochen wenn mein pc fertig is vieleicht auch an das spiel wagen...
> wie flüssig werd ich es denn spielen können mit
> meinem system
> 
> ...



Hallo...

also NORMAL müsste das Spiel bei dir gut laufen. Du hast mehr Leistung wie ich und bei mir läufts super.

Hier haben schon Leute mit einer riesen Leistung rumgeheult das es nicht richtig läuft. Da behaupte ich ganz frech einfach mal die haben null Ahnung von ihrem PC und haben lauter scheiß im Hintergrund laufen. 

Hier siehst du das deiner weit drüber ist:


Windows XP 32 (Service Pack 2), Windows Vista 32
2,4 GHz Single Core Intel-, AMD- oder vergleichbarer Prozessor
1 GB RAM (XP), 2 GB RAM (Vista)
DirectX 9.0-kompatible 256-MB-Grafikkarte (Shader 2.0 oder höher)
DirectX 9.0-kompatible Soundkarte
Windows-kompatible Maus und Tastatur
15 GB unkomprimierter Festplattenspeicher
Also ich denke es müsste gut laufen 

Gruß

db


----------



## BigBubby (23. April 2009)

LeJeu schrieb:


> Hallo...
> 
> also NORMAL müsste das Spiel bei dir gut laufen. Du hast mehr Leistung wie ich und bei mir läufts super.
> 
> ...



Das hat nichts mit sachen im hintergrund zu tun Mach mal 4xaa und 16xaf bei FullHD auflösung an, dann weißt du, warum die meckern


----------



## LeJeu (23. April 2009)

BigBubby... 

 genau... und man sieht eh kein Unterschied. Ich hab 2xaa an und af weiß ich nicht so genau.

Aber ich arbeite in der Branche glaub mir... es ist unglaublich (glaub mir es ist unglaublich  ) was da alles oft im Hintergrund ab geht. Das magischen Buchstaben lauten ein MSCONFIG wieso muss beim Start des PC´s ICQ, Skype, MSN, Yahoo Messenger AIM und was weiß ich alles gestartet werden. Dazu noch die Updateprogamme von NERO, Adobe usw. 
Will jetzt nicht weiter aufzählen... Wenn mein Ram schon nach dem Start zu 70 % ausgelastet ist und der Prozessor bei 50 % steht muss man sich nicht wundern wenn die Highend Maschine nicht mehr rennt.

Sagt euch Folding @ Home was? ist beim neuen ATI Treiber dabei. 
Vor ner Weile hab ich einen neuen Treiber drauf gemacht. Nach ner weile ist mir aufgefallen HEY Obwohl nichts läuft sind meine 4 Kerne dauernd auf 20 - 80 % Leistung. 
Bis ich das Folding @ Home gefunden habe BOA... *KOTZ*
Sowas bremst einen PC in der Zeit hab ich Probleme mit Sum2 gehabt wenn wir zu 8. gespielt haben. *G*

Viele Grüße 

db


----------



## STSLeon (24. April 2009)

Hi Leutz, 

hab das Game jetzt auch und bin begeistert. wenn es hin und wieder mal ruckelt kann ich es verstehen, da immerhin über 4000 einzelene Soldaten berechnet werden+Wetter+Motivation und Ähnliches. Ansonsten läuft es super flüssig und auch der Rundenstrategiepart macht super viel Spaß


----------



## joraku (24. April 2009)

Meinem Bruder und mir ist aufgefallen, das das Spiel nach der Rundenzeit von 1950 nicht mehr abgestürzt ist. 
Was da wohl los war? Oder sind jetzt schon so viele Länder ausgelöscht, das es nichts mehr zu berechnen gibt. 
Bug oder was? Mal schaun wie lange das jetzt so bleibt.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (25. April 2009)

LeJeu schrieb:


> BigBubby...
> 
> genau... und man sieht eh kein Unterschied. Ich hab 2xaa an und af weiß ich nicht so genau.
> 
> ...



Du scheinst ja ein ganz Schlauer zu sein
Schonmal Empire gespielt? Nachdem was du hier über die angeblich unwissenden User schreibst, mit Sicherheit NICHT. Dieses Spiel ruckelt selbst auf absoluten High End PCs teilweise unerträglich, weil es schlichtweg schlampig programmiert wurde.
Nebenbei bemerkt sollte es für Empire kein Problem sein, wenn ein Kern ausgelastet ist, Empire kann ja dann den zweiten Core nutzen - CA hat ja genialer Weise nur eine "Single Core Optimierung" integriert
Die Tatsache, dass man ab etwa 1775/1780 mit unglaublichen Ruckelorgien spielen muss und es dafür immernoch keine Abhilfe gibt, hat dazu geführt, dass ich das Spiel vorerst in die Ecke gepfeffert habe - Einfach lächerlich, umso lächerlicher wenns immernoch Leute gibt, die trotz ellenlanger Problemthreads die Fehler bei den Usern suchen.


----------



## joraku (25. April 2009)

joraku schrieb:


> Meinem Bruder und mir ist aufgefallen, das das Spiel nach der Rundenzeit von 1950 nicht mehr abgestürzt ist.
> Was da wohl los war? Oder sind jetzt schon so viele Länder ausgelöscht, das es nichts mehr zu berechnen gibt.
> Bug oder was? Mal schaun wie lange das jetzt so bleibt.




Muss mich leider selbst zitieren. 
Leider ist es wieder abgestürzt. Ruckler auch wieder da.
beim anwählen einer Flotte (mit den besten Schiffen, schwere Klasse, Linienschiff Erster Klasse ) stürzt das Spiel jedesmal ab. Jahr ca. 1760.
Nach drei Stunden Spielzeit am Stück. Vielleicht liegt es an den 2 GB Ram?
Jetzt erstmal die Kampagne.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (26. April 2009)

Ich rate dir zu schweren Fregatten der 3. Klasse. Wenn du das Ganze selbst spielst und nen bisl Übung hast, gewinnst du das Ganze. Gegen Abstürze ist leider kein Kraut gewachsen.

btw: 
Auch sehr eigenartig gemacht, wenn ich schon ne ganze Armee auf nen Schiff laden kann, warum kämpft das Schiff dann nicht entsprechend? Gabs häufig genug, die Piraten haben sich häufig an Ostindienfahreren die Zähne ausgebissen, zu robust und zu stark mit Soldaten besetzt.


----------



## Jayhawk (26. April 2009)

Ganz ehrlich:

Mir wäre es lieber, wenn die Entwickler sich mehr zeit lassen würden, um ein Spiel zu Programmieren das:
-Mal eine anembare performence hat 
-regelmäßige pachtes
-eine wirklich gute idee
- keine bugs, abstürze, etc
-viele karten
-guten multiplayer
-...
-...
-...
-...


----------



## BigBubby (27. April 2009)

Jayhawk schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich:
> 
> Mir wäre es lieber, wenn die Entwickler sich mehr zeit lassen würden, um ein Spiel zu Programmieren das:
> -Mal eine anembare performence hat
> ...



Wenn das so einfach wäre, würden sie es machen. 
Aber da du anscheint die lösungen kennst, bin ich gespannt auf dein erstes spiel.
Das ist alles immer leicht gesagt (tue ich ja auch oft), aber die umsetzung ist schon krass schwer (Ich spreche jetzt nicht mehr von empire, sondern von PC Spielen im allgemeinen)


----------



## LeJeu (27. April 2009)

Tja und ich spiel das Spiel immer noch Fehlerfrei mit ganz wenigen Rucklern... 
@Voodoo_Freak 
Pfeffer du dein Spiel nur ins Eck. Brauchst es mir ja nicht glauben das es bei mir läuft. 
BITTE stell dir mein höhnisches grinsen vor besonders dann wenn ich heute abend wieder 4 Stunden spiele.

Gruß
db


----------



## CroCop86 (28. April 2009)

Bei mir läufts super seitdem ich nen alten Nvidia treiber drauf hab.. mit den neuen kackt des immer ab jetzt hab ich den 181.20 beta druf und des läuft ohne Probleme 

Am we wieder insgesamt 15 Std. gezockt ^^
Des geilste Game des Jahres 

mfg


----------



## Doney (29. April 2009)

wenn mir jemand seins billig andrehn will weil er die schnauze voll hat: immer her damit^^


----------



## Conan (30. April 2009)

Endlich ist der neue Patch raus 
Die Einheiten sind nun alle teurer in Anschaffung und Unterhalt. Musste viele Soldaten in meiner Kampagne "feuern". Der Gegner agiert jetzt schlauer: Hab das gleich in einer Schlacht gemerkt. Sound ist jetzt auch besser vertreten. Habe Sounds gehört die ich vorher garnicht kannte.


----------



## Wendigo (30. April 2009)

Und werden nun alle Kerne unterstützen?
Ansonsten ist das Spiel für mich weiterhin minderwertig.


----------



## Conan (30. April 2009)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Und werden nun alle Kerne unterstützen?
> Ansonsten ist das Spiel für mich weiterhin minderwertig.



Was heißt den alle bei dir ?
Eine Performaceoptimierung konnte ich dem Changelog nicht entnehmen.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (30. April 2009)

LeJeu schrieb:


> Tja und ich spiel das Spiel immer noch Fehlerfrei mit ganz wenigen Rucklern...
> @Voodoo_Freak
> Pfeffer du dein Spiel nur ins Eck. Brauchst es mir ja nicht glauben das es bei mir läuft.
> BITTE stell dir mein höhnisches grinsen vor besonders dann wenn ich heute abend wieder 4 Stunden spiele.
> ...


Dein Grinsen geht mir sonstwo vorbei. Habe schon seit längerem keinen Spaß mehr am Spiel - Dafür nochmal ein fettes Dankeschön an die Entwickler/Publisher - Ein eigentlich gutes Spiel durch Bugs derart zu verhunzen - da gehört schon viel dazu. Freu dich das es bei dir läuft, evtl. machts das ja nach dem nächstens Patch nicht mehr? Wer weiss?
Aber hey, du arbeitest ja in der PC Branche - mit deinem unglaublichen Fachwissen bekommst du es sicher hin.

@Wendigo:
Nein, es wird wie vorher nur ein Kern unterstützt. Warum auch DC Support - hat ja eh kaum jemand.
Minderwertig ist wohl das falsche Wort - völlig unfertig wäre wohl richtiger.


----------



## joraku (3. Mai 2009)

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Ein Freund von meinem Bruder hat sich Empire Total War gekauft und auf seinem Laptop installiert. 
Er hat schon gestern ein Tutorial gespielt. Wenn er das Spiel jetzt starten will (Inetverbindung ist aktiv, Steam auch) passiert .. nichts.

An was könnte das wohl liegen? Ich meine, er hat es doch schoneinmal gestartet und gespielt. Er hat auf seinem Laptop Vista und der Prozessor, sowie die Grafikkarte sind laut Mindestanforderungen stark genug. (Naja, ihr kennt ja das Problem mit Empire und dessen Beziehung zu Hardware )

Frage: Wie kriegt man es wieder zu laufen? Grafikkartetreiber updaten? 
Neuinstallation?


----------



## BigBubby (3. Mai 2009)

ja 

ich würde mal gucken, ob nicht steam egrade ein update zieht. das kann dauern. Alternativ könnt ihr es einfach mal offline probieren, ob es dann geht (steam hat auch einen offlinemodus).
Wenn das alles nicht hilft, mal neuinstallieren


----------



## joraku (4. Mai 2009)

Ja, er hat es neuinstalliert, aber mit dem selben Ergebnis.
Das mit Offline/Online ist auch eine gute Idee, vielleicht liegt es ja an Steam selber. Vielleicht sollte er Steam einmal komplett neuinstallieren.


----------



## CroCop86 (5. Mai 2009)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Dein Grinsen geht mir sonstwo vorbei. Habe schon seit längerem keinen Spaß mehr am Spiel - Dafür nochmal ein fettes Dankeschön an die Entwickler/Publisher - Ein eigentlich gutes Spiel durch Bugs derart zu verhunzen - da gehört schon viel dazu. Freu dich das es bei dir läuft, evtl. machts das ja nach dem nächstens Patch nicht mehr? Wer weiss?
> Aber hey, du arbeitest ja in der PC Branche - mit deinem unglaublichen Fachwissen bekommst du es sicher hin.
> 
> @Wendigo:
> ...



Komisch dass bei mir alle 4 CPUS gleich stark ausgelastet sind bei dem Game


----------



## joraku (5. Mai 2009)

CroCop86 schrieb:


> Komisch dass bei mir alle 4 CPUS gleich stark ausgelastet sind bei dem Game



Seit wann?
Seit dem neuen Patch? 
Kann das leider nicht beurteilen, der AMD 5000+ @ 2 * 2.61 GHz ist da eh leicht gestresst.


----------



## CroCop86 (6. Mai 2009)

Ne nach dem ersten Patch ging des scho ^^ lol kA warum aber stört mich net


----------



## joraku (6. Mai 2009)

CroCop86 schrieb:


> Ne nach dem ersten Patch ging des scho ^^ lol kA warum aber stört mich net



Das denke ich mir... 
Naja, stürzt halt manchmal ab, aber kann man nichts ändern. Habe es jetzt schon länger gespielt als Mirror's Edge (vor allem mein Bruder) und es war billiger als ME. 
Die Kampagne muss ich mir unbedingt jetzt mal anschauen. Schön mit gut gemachten Zwischensequenzen. Hoffe ich finde mal Zeit... naja, vielleicht in den Ferien.


----------



## Conan (7. Mai 2009)

Ich hab das Spiel mit Windows XP 64Bit und Vista 64Bit (neuste Updates) getestet. Auf beiden 64b Systemen stürzt das Spiel zufällig, unabhängig von Kampagnenbewegung und in Schlachten (Land und See), ab. Mit Windows XP 32Bit (neuste Updates) läuft es, ganze Nächte  , ohne Abstürze.


----------



## CroCop86 (7. Mai 2009)

Dann weg mit x64 ^^
Aber was tun mit den ganzen RAM? .... 
Ne lieber abwarten auf Patches 

Will mal auch mit nem Aktuellen Nvidia Treiber zocken können nich nur mit den alten ^^


----------



## Conan (7. Mai 2009)

ETW ist ein 32Bit Spiel und nutz somit sowieso nur 2GB RAM. Mit XP64 stieg der RAM Verbrauch kaum über 2GB (komplett mit Kernel). Vista64 war bei 2,5GB RAM Verbrauch. Vista ist bekannt, dass es besser oder mehr RAM nutzt.
XP 32Bit kann sicherlich nicht 4GB RAM nutzen, aber ist für ETW nicht notwndig.


----------



## CroCop86 (7. Mai 2009)

Ich zock ja nich nur ETW ^^

und naja so meine ram auslastung is bei vista mit 4 gig immer bei 40%^^


----------



## Doney (9. Mai 2009)

sorry leute... kann mir bitte jemand den unterschied zwischen ETW und ETW-Special Forces näherbringen? danke


----------



## BigBubby (9. Mai 2009)

es gibt unter anderem ein paar spezialeinheiten für die länder


----------



## CroCop86 (9. Mai 2009)

Die du aber erst bekommst wenn du bestimmte Provinzen eingenommen hast 

Ich hab die Special-Forces edition.

Schaut auch viel hübscher aus


----------



## Conan (9. Mai 2009)

Eine taktische Sache: Wenn man einen Mordauftrag erteilt, stehen ja immer die Erfolgschancen in % da. Wie kann man die Agenten erfolgreicher machen ?


----------



## CroCop86 (10. Mai 2009)

Die werden besser wenn se Missionen erfolgreich bestehen


----------



## BigBubby (10. Mai 2009)

am einfachsten erst mal so kleine sachen sabotieren. irgend ne verlassene fabrik oder sowas


----------



## Doney (11. Mai 2009)

also is special forces geiler als das normale? ( um darauf zuück zu kommen)^^


----------



## BigBubby (11. Mai 2009)

ich würde sgaen der aufpreis lohnt nicht. aber das ist geshcmackssache


----------



## CroCop86 (20. Mai 2009)

Problem ^^

Jahr 1792 bis 1795

Wenn ich ne Flotte von mir anklick stürzt des Spiel ab...
Flotte stehen gelassen neue Flotte gebaut... Fahr bissal rum dann klick ich wieder an spiel stürzt ab -.-

Kennt des Prob. jemand?


----------



## joraku (20. Mai 2009)

CroCop86 schrieb:


> Problem ^^
> 
> Jahr 1792 bis 1795
> 
> ...



Ich glaube da bist du nicht der einzige, der dieses Problem hat. 

Scheint noch normal zu sein, die Patches haben bis jetzt noch keine Wirkung auf dieses Problem gezeigt.


----------



## CroCop86 (20. Mai 2009)

joraku schrieb:


> Ich glaube da bist du nicht der einzige, der dieses Problem hat.
> 
> Scheint noch normal zu sein, die Patches haben bis jetzt noch keine Wirkung auf dieses Problem gezeigt.



Also am besten die Flotten stehen lassen und am Land weitermachen... löschen geht ja auch nich... 

Naja in zeiten der Wirtschaftskrise macht des ja nix dass da 2 rießen Flotten einfach so rumstehn und mir das Geld aussaugen ^^


----------



## BigBubby (20. Mai 2009)

CroCop86 schrieb:


> Also am besten die Flotten stehen lassen und am Land weitermachen... löschen geht ja auch nich...
> 
> Naja in zeiten der Wirtschaftskrise macht des ja nix dass da 2 rießen Flotten einfach so rumstehn und mir das Geld aussaugen ^^



Mich stört es schon, da ich noch nicht auf england bin. sonst wäre es mir auch egal


----------



## Conan (23. Mai 2009)

Conan schrieb:


> Ich hab das Spiel mit Windows XP 64Bit und Vista 64Bit (neuste Updates) getestet. Auf beiden 64b Systemen stürzt das Spiel zufällig, unabhängig von Kampagnenbewegung und in Schlachten (Land und See), ab. Mit Windows XP 32Bit (neuste Updates) läuft es, ganze Nächte  , ohne Abstürze.


 
Jetzt hab ich Vista 32Bit getestet. Selbe Abstürze mit der Fehlermeldung: Fehlermodulname MSVCR80.dll 
ETW läuft bei mir nur mit XP 32Bit stabil.
Wie läuft es bei euch ?


----------



## joraku (24. Mai 2009)

Es kommt bald ein neues Einheiten Update! 
Ich weiß nicht, welche Einheiten, aber es werden schon ein paar, für verschiedenen Länder sein. Nachlesen konnte man schon auf verschiedenen Seiten, das russische Grenadiere dabei sein werden. 
Hoffentlich ist bei diesem Einheiten-update auch ein Leistungsupdate dabei.


----------



## Fleetcommander (24. Mai 2009)

Ich hab vor für Empire die CPU zu wechseln, hab jetzt einen E4500 @ 2,9 Ghz.
Bevor es so weit ist will ich allerdings noch ein paar andere Meinungen einholen:

1.: Ist es ratsamer auf einen besseren 2 Kerner zu setzen, oder gleich auf einen Quad Core?
Es soll ja bald ein Empire Patch folgen, der die Engine auf Multicore optimiert.

2.: Soll ich meine 2 GB RAM auf 4 erweitern? - ich spiele auf XP


----------



## Wendigo (24. Mai 2009)

Spielt der Prozessor derzeitig eigentlich schon eine Rolle?
Gebraucht das Spiel nun endlich alle Kerne?


----------



## CroCop86 (24. Mai 2009)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Spielt der Prozessor derzeitig eigentlich schon eine Rolle?
> Gebraucht das Spiel nun endlich alle Kerne?



bei mir werden von anfang an alle vier kerne gleichmäßig ausgenutzt bei dem game


----------



## Conan (25. Mai 2009)

CroCop86 schrieb:


> bei mir werden von anfang an alle vier kerne gleichmäßig ausgenutzt bei dem game


 
Bei mir werden zwei Kerne *nicht* zu 100% genutzt. Versteh nicht wie bei dir, vier genutzt werden, wenn die Entwickler schon selbst eine schwache Multicore-Optimierung einräumen.


----------



## Conan (25. Mai 2009)

Fleetcommander schrieb:


> Ich hab vor für Empire die CPU zu wechseln, hab jetzt einen E4500 @ 2,9 Ghz.
> Bevor es so weit ist will ich allerdings noch ein paar andere Meinungen einholen:
> 
> 1.: Ist es ratsamer auf einen besseren 2 Kerner zu setzen, oder gleich auf einen Quad Core?
> ...


 
1. Patch 1.3 soll es ja richten was Multicore angeht. Unklar ist ob dann 2 Kerne besser genutzt werden oder vier. Ich würde noch abwarten. Würde deine CPU nur weiter übertakten.

2. Ich hab mir 4GB geholt: Das Spiel nutz trotzdem nicht über 2GB. Unter XP32/64 und Vista 32Bit werden nicht über 2GB genutzt (habs gemessen). Nur unter Vista 64Bit werden 2,5 GB genutz: Allerdings nimmt sich Vista64 nur mehr für sich. Das Game performt nicht besser!
Für ETW langt XP, da die Engine auf DX9 setzt. Hinzu kommt, dass ETW nur unter XP 32 stabil bei mir läuft.

Am besten den nächsten Patch abwarten. Wenn dann RAM und CPU Kerne besser genutzt werden, dann rentieren sich auch 4GB und Quadcore.


----------



## Fleetcommander (25. Mai 2009)

Ok, danke! 

Ps.: @ CroCrop86
Es könnte sein das dein Grafiktreiber die Kerne 3+4 ausnützt!


----------



## CroCop86 (25. Mai 2009)

Glaub nich dass des am Grafiktreiber liegt.

Ich kann euch ja ma nen Screenshot reinstellen wenn ihr mir nich glaubt ^^

Und wenn ich auf allen 4 Kernen 100% Auslastung hätte wär ja auch doof^^ dann müsst ich mir ne neue CPU kaufen


----------



## Conan (25. Mai 2009)

CroCop86 schrieb:


> Glaub nich dass des am Grafiktreiber liegt.
> 
> Ich kann euch ja ma nen Screenshot reinstellen wenn ihr mir nich glaubt ^^
> 
> Und wenn ich auf allen 4 Kernen 100% Auslastung hätte wär ja auch doof^^ dann müsst ich mir ne neue CPU kaufen


 
Ich glaub dir das schon. Bist aber der Einzige, der das Berichtet.

Es gibt nix besseres, als 100% Auslastung auf allen Kernen. Das bedeutet ja nicht das die CPU zu langsam ist, sondern das der Code soviele FPS oder Ki, Physik Threads wie möglich macht.

Alles unter 100% reizt die vorhandene Leistung garnicht aus. Bei mir werden nur* beide Kerne zusammen* zu 100% genutzt. Die Teilen sich die 100%...z.B. Unrealengine belastet je Kern zu 80-90%, das ist viel besser.


----------



## CroCop86 (25. Mai 2009)

Conan schrieb:


> Ich glaub dir das schon. Bist aber der Einzige, der das Berichtet.
> 
> Es gibt nix besseres, als 100% Auslastung auf allen Kernen. Das bedeutet ja nicht das die CPU zu langsam ist, sondern das der Code soviele FPS oder Ki, Physik Threads wie möglich macht.
> 
> Alles unter 100% reizt die vorhandene Leistung garnicht aus. Bei mir werden nur* beide Kerne zusammen* zu 100% genutzt. Die Teilen sich die 100%...z.B. Unrealengine belastet je Kern zu 80-90%, das ist viel besser.



Ne bin nich der einzige ^^
Ich hab des bei 2 oder 3 anderen Leuten auch scho gelesen 

jeder Kern hat bei mir ne Auslastung von ca. 40 %
kA warum ^^
Meine CPU Taktet mit 2,7~ GHZ ca.


EDIT: Habt ihr mit dem neusten Nvidia Treiber Grafikfehler im Spiel? Bei mir Leuchtet des Menü im Game irgendwie so schwarz weiß ^^ dazu der Sound vom Trailer und lustige Balken 

Hat des Problem evtl. jemand? ^^


----------



## Conan (25. Mai 2009)

Der 185.85 mach mir auch Probleme. Unter Vista 32 wird mein Monitor nicht erkannt, nach Neustart kann ich mit Windows nix anfangen. Unter Windows 7 hab ich bei Empire totale Bildfehler (Balken und Menüfehler) und das Game hängt sich auf und kommt wieder.


----------



## CroCop86 (25. Mai 2009)

Hmm.... mit den alten Nvidia Treibern hab ich kein Problem

mit dem 181.71 beta läufts ohne Probleme aber des is ja nich Sinn der Sache dass ich im Total War zocken zu können extra nen Alten Graka Treiber installieren muss... hoffe mal dass da bald n patch dafür kommt des nervt nämlich volle kanne


----------



## Fleetcommander (26. Mai 2009)

Also ich werd jetzt auf nen Q8200 + 2 weitere GB RAM aufrüsten (4GB).
Der Q8200 wird auf 3 Ghz gehoben - diese Kombi ist Zukunftssicher.
Bis alle Programme so dermaßen optimiert sind, das alle 4 Kerne zum Großteil ausgelastet sind wirds wohl noch min. 2 Jahre dauern..

Ankündigungen zum Patch 3 häufen sich ja, hoffe es dauert nicht mehr lange...


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (2. Juni 2009)

hoffe ich auch
ehrlich gesagt ist bei mir die Performance recht miserabel
ok alles auf Ultra...aber wenn das ein SLI aus zwei GTXen und ein Quad mit
12MB cache und 2,83Ghz nicht schafft läuft ja iwas schief oder?^^

bevor der patch kommt zock ich es ersteinmal nicht mehr;
 schon aus Protest


----------



## BigBubby (2. Juni 2009)

KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> hoffe ich auch
> ehrlich gesagt ist bei mir die Performance recht miserabel
> ok alles auf Ultra...aber wenn das ein SLI aus zwei GTXen und ein Quad mit
> 12MB cache und 2,83Ghz nicht schafft läuft ja iwas schief oder?^^
> ...


Sli bringt so gut wie garnicht, da das Spiel über dem CPU skaliert. Dein Quad bringt dir auch so gut wie nichts, da es nicht mit multicore skaliert. 
Übertakte deinen Quad malauf 3,2 ghz (Dann kannst du sogar 2 kerne abschalten) und nehm nur eine der zwei GTX und es wird flüssiger laufen als jetzt.


----------



## red_hammer (2. Juni 2009)

Noch ma ne Frage zum Treiber:

Ich benutze Win 7 x64 und habe den 185.85 drauf. Dort ist das Spiel unspielbar. Hab dann den 185.66, und 182.50 WHQL brobiert: gehen bei mir beide auch nicht...

Welcher Treiber ist denn nun der richtige für Empire und Win 7 x64???

Mein Rechner:

Core i7 @3,3 GHz
GTX 280
6 GB Ram (DDR3 1600)
Windows 7 x64 RC 1


----------



## CroCop86 (2. Juni 2009)

nimmst du den 181.71 beta

mit dem konnte ich ohne Probleme zocken.. dann den 185 draufgebügelt und game läuft gar nich mehr.. 

Probiers mit dem aus müsste klappen


----------



## red_hammer (2. Juni 2009)

Jupp danke. Werd`s mal probieren.


----------



## joraku (3. Juni 2009)

Geradeeben habe ich eine Landschlacht gespielt. (Schnellgefecht)

Dabei haben meine Truppen den feindlichen General, der fliehen wollte verfolgt. Meine Kanonen (24 Pfünder) haben auf die fliehenden Truppen geschossen. Dabei habe ich zufällig gesehen, das eine Kanonenkugel vom Boden abgeprallt ist und schräg in den Himmel geflogen ist. 
(Mein Bruder hat es auch gesehen)

Bug oder Physik?


----------



## CroCop86 (3. Juni 2009)

joraku schrieb:


> Geradeeben habe ich eine Landschlacht gespielt. (Schnellgefecht)
> 
> Dabei haben meine Truppen den feindlichen General, der fliehen wollte verfolgt. Meine Kanonen (24 Pfünder) haben auf die fliehenden Truppen geschossen. Dabei habe ich zufällig gesehen, das eine Kanonenkugel vom Boden abgeprallt ist und schräg in den Himmel geflogen ist.
> (Mein Bruder hat es auch gesehen)
> ...



Physik ^^

Lol ne ka denk ma des wird n Bug sein


----------



## Conan (4. Juni 2009)

Der neue Beta Treiber 186.06 läuft ohne Bildflacker unter Win7 32Bit bei mir.


----------



## CroCop86 (4. Juni 2009)

Conan schrieb:


> Der neue Beta Treiber 186.06 läuft ohne Bildflacker unter Win7 32Bit bei mir.



bei mir ohne Fehler bei Win7 64 Bit

Gott sei dank ^^


----------



## Doney (18. Juni 2009)

hey leute^^ 

kann mnal bitte jemand nen link von ner seite mit dem download des derzeit aktuellsten patches posten

ich such jetz swchon ne weile und bin wahrscheinlich zu doof nen download zu finden ^^

verdammt wo kann man den patch 2 downloaden?! bin jetz nämle bereit mir das spiel zu kaufen aber nich bevor ich diesen patch 2 hab... bitte helft mir


----------



## BigBubby (18. Juni 2009)

tja da hat es einer illegal runtergeladen.

Patch wird automatisch bei Steam gezogen.


----------



## joraku (18. Juni 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> hey leute^^
> 
> kann mnal bitte jemand nen link von ner seite mit dem download des derzeit aktuellsten patches posten
> 
> ...



Mal ehrlich, willst du es dir kaufen, oder hast du es schon? 
Steam läd dir, wie BigBubby schon geschrieben hat die Patches und sonstiges automatisch runter. Vorher kannst du das Spiel nicht starten.


----------



## NoLimit (19. Juni 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Sli bringt so gut wie garnicht, da das Spiel über dem CPU skaliert. Dein Quad bringt dir auch so gut wie nichts, da es nicht mit multicore skaliert.


 

Das wäre mir neu ! (Max Ingame Settings 1920x1200 + Supersampling)


----------



## joraku (22. Juni 2009)

jetzt ist ein neues Update erschienen. Steam ist fleißig am updaten... bei DSL Light. 

Weiß jemand was das Update bewirkt, bzw. ist das die kostenlose Einheitenerweiterung?


----------



## reuven_malter (22. Juni 2009)

jap^^


Units



14 Free Units have been included in this patch, adding a large amount of diversity to the playable factions and the armies the player will face. These units replace 'generic' equivalents giving each faction a unique identity on the battlefield. Here is a description of each free unit available in the update: 


Audio

Sound loading has been made asynchronous, so heavy disc access is reduced to a minimum. This makes loading times faster and reduces any instances of 'stuttering.' Unit group sounds have also been improved, for more realistic group movement. The primary sound library (Miles DLL) has been updated to stop occasional clicking. And we've added more sound variation for unit deaths and musket fire. 

Campaign


Several crash bug fixes in saves, movement, agents and logic. 

Various optimizations have been made to AI and path systems to reduce the campaign map turn times. 

When the pirates are destroyed and re-emerge they now maintain a status of at war with all and are unable to enter into diplomatic negotiations. 

Added small ships on domestic trade routes from the trade nodes to home regions moving in the correct direction, i.e. with the flow of trade. 

The AI should now no longer repeatedly sign a diplomatic agreement and then break it the next turn. Treaties are more valuable and adhered to. 

We've fixed some border trade agreements allowing greater numbers of bordering factions to properly trade with one another. 

Movement arrows now reflect the range of the selected units, not the whole army/navy. 

AI will no longer counter-offer and ask for more money than the player has available. 

Fixed commerce raiding taking money from blockaded trade routes. 

Fixed navies getting stuck when forced to retreat from ports (tactical retreat). 

Fixed rare inability to attack certain ports. 

Fixed middle mouse button camera drag stopping working occasionally. 

Made emergent factions be at war with the faction they emerged against if that faction is human. 

Fixed various movement extent crashes. 

Changed background income for minor factions. 

Fixed diplomatic relations with emergent factions. 

Tactical withdrawal will now always leave armies on the landmass containing the settlement of a region. 

Changed war score system to make the AI more likely to accept peace. 

Fixed crash when embarking and disembarking armies at ports. 

Fixed trade ships not being correctly registered in trade nodes after splitting forces. 

Fixed government change diplomatic effect. 

Improved commerce raiding display on trade screen. 

Faction specific text is now used in diplomacy. 

Prevent players cancelling the movement of fleeing agents. 


Balance changes 


Units 


Charge bonus generally increased across the board for all units and melee defence reduced. 

Greater diversification of stats between different unit types designed to emphasise differences and improve balance. 

Redone costs for all units for multiplayer to improve game balance which better reflects the actual battlefield worth of each unit. 

Mob formation added in for Native American, irregular and some skirmisher units. 

Spot distance for light infantry, skirmishers, irregulars, light cavalry and missile cavalry increased allowing them to spot hidden units at longer distances. 

Russian line infantry stats have been boosted to allow them to compete more with other faction's line infantry. 

Movement speed of all unit types reduced by 10%. 

Ammo for light infantry increased to 20, line to 15. 


Land battle morale 

Charge morale bonus reduced from 10 to 4. 

Recent casualties, extended casualties and total casualties morale penalties increased slightly for higher percentages. 

Rear and flank exposed morale penalties increased. 


Fatigue

Fatigue penalty for melee reduced from 18 per tick to 10. 

Running fatigue penalty for heavy and light cavalry reduced from -3/-2 to -2/-1. 


Artillery Changes 

Calibration area for cannons and howitzers reduced. Accuracy of non-round shot shot types reduced to compensate. 

Muzzle velocity of round shot for cannons increased to make them fire lower and bounce more, accuracy also increased. 

Lethality of shrapnel pieces reduced to match canister shot, range also reduced to 350. 

Load time for special shot types for howitzers increased slightly, and range reduced to 350. 

Calibration area for mortars increased, accuracy of round shot increased to compensate. Reload time increased slightly. 

Accuracy of 18 lbr horse guard artillery restored to 65. 

Hit points of gun trains increased to 50, all guns and caissons to 25.


----------



## joraku (22. Juni 2009)

Danke. 
Das habe ich eben auch gelesen.

Ist von der Verbesserten Multicoreunterstützung schon was Ingame zu bemerken?


----------



## NoLimit (22. Juni 2009)

Wie auch vor dem Patch bin ich sehr zufrieden mit der Performance.
Auch nach Patch 1.3 sind über 100 FPS drin mit SLi Konfig.
(Max Settings +Supersampling 1920x1200)
Die Core i7 Auslastung habe ich gemessen und man sieht deutlich die Besserung.Hier wurde genau mit Everest im Hintergrund protokolliert.
Bilder CPU Auslastung vorher/nachher finden sich hier : Empire Total War - Strategie - Xtreme Forum - shatter your limits

Auch sind die SLi Konfig Settings des Systems beschrieben am Anfang des Threads.


----------



## lordwander (23. Juni 2009)

hi ich hab ein problem  ich bin gerstern an rechner und wollte gemütlich ETW zocken. intro startet trailer alles normal mit ESC-Taste abgebrochen nun hängt das spiele menü. konnet nur ctrl+alt+del
habs mehere mal versucht. spiel und steam zwei mal neu installiert

hab win 7 build 7100 64bit
nvidia teiber 186.18 

und wenn ich das das standbild betrachte seh ich auch das der patch 1.3 drauf ist. komisch ist nur das unten links ein steam shop icon ist.

ich konnte zocken bis gestern abend bis der patch kam!

bitte hat jemand einen tip soll ich den nvidia treiber 185 installieren?

pls help


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. Juni 2009)

*Englische Version des Tests von Patch 1.3.0*.


----------



## lordwander (23. Juni 2009)

thx aber was muss ich nun tun? das mein spiel wieder funktioniert?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. Juni 2009)

Da kann ich dir nicht helfen, sorry. Treiber-Wechseln ist eine gute Idee.


----------



## lordwander (23. Juni 2009)

so nun nach 9 stunden werf ich mein handtuch ich hab kein bock mehr auf das spiel und auf steam
nach dem ich das spiel und steam zum 4 mal neu installiert habe und verschiedene grafiktreiber installiet kommt nun immer die meldung 

Steam-Fehler: Dieses Spiel ist zur zeit nicht verfügbar versuchen sie es später noch mals. blub -.- 

naja mein kumpel kann des spiel zocken ich net 

habe msinfo32 und DxDiag dateien wer helfen kann? werd ich diese gerne zu schicken.

ps: soll einer auf der support seite von steam mal klar komme ich komme es nicht 

jo wäre cool wenn sich jemand dem problem beschäftigt 

so ich wünsch gute nacht 
mfg lordwander


----------



## PCGH_Marc (24. Juni 2009)

"Derzeit nicht verfügbar" heißt nur, dass die Steam-Server überlastet sind.


----------



## BigBubby (24. Juni 2009)

warum hast du eigentlich den englischen test verlinkt??


----------



## PCGH_Marc (24. Juni 2009)

Weil um die Zeit der deutsche noch nicht online war - der ging erst heute morgen online.


----------



## Sash (24. Juni 2009)

hm also bin echt am überlegen mir das game nun zu holen.. darauf hatte ich gewartet.. also so einen patch.. aber bei dem wetter hät ich eh keinen bock.


----------



## twack3r (24. Juni 2009)

Keine Ahnung wie noLimit hier SLI zum Luafen gebracht hat. Bei mir unter Win7x64 RC1 mit den 185.85 bekomm ich bei allen SLI settings (bis hin zu 3GPUAFR2) nur übles Bildschrmflackern...

EDIT: Hab nun auch mal versucht per nHancer das SLI profil auf TriSLI anzupassen, no joy...


----------



## NoLimit (24. Juni 2009)

*Forceware 186.06*
Multi-GPU Resolved Issues
• [SLI]: The PhysX option is disabled by default after driver installation. [544945]
• [SLI], Empire: Total War–flashing or corruption occurs for a few seconds after any loading screen. [536648]

Forceware Version 186.18 steigert die FPS auf bis zu 130 bei meinem System bei einigen Szenen.
http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/9749/99289938.jpg

Wie SLi konfiguriert wurde findet man auch in dem sehr jungen Forum im zuvor geosteten Link eine Seite zurück.
Dort finden sich zwei Varianten.
Die Grafikkarten sind nicht übertaktet nur der i7 ist auf 4100 (incl. Turbo)getaktet.

Bei einer Schlacht mit 28 Schiffen plus Regen sieht das so aus :
CPU RAM Auslastung :
[URL]http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/5439/38786433.jpg[/URL]

Direct Link InGame
http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/8872/11642055.jpg


Im Anhang Scenario 4 vs.5 Schiffe Porto Novo 
Die Einstellungen sind max Ingame 1920x1200 und 2x2 Supersampling (da AA einfach nur schlecht war/ist)
Forceware 186.18


----------



## Conan (25. Juni 2009)

Am Anfang einer Schlacht, hat man doch immer die Zeit seine Einheiten zu platzieren. Nun nach Patch 1.3 bin ich in eine Schlacht, in meiner Kampagne, gezogen und es ging gleich los


----------



## Wire_Damage (25. Juni 2009)

@conan
Das liegt daran das du eine Belagerung Durchgeführt hast und der Gegner einen Ausfall gemacht hat, das ist ganz normal, dass war auch in Rome so, das is kein Bug, sondern der Vorteil der Verteidiger der Stadt.


----------



## Conan (28. Juni 2009)

Wire_Damage schrieb:


> @conan
> Das liegt daran das du eine Belagerung Durchgeführt hast und der Gegner einen Ausfall gemacht hat, das ist ganz normal, dass war auch in Rome so, das is kein Bug, sondern der Vorteil der Verteidiger der Stadt.



Stimmt  Ist mir erst nicht aufgefallen, weil während meiner Kampagne hat sich das noch keiner getraut


----------



## reuven_malter (1. Juli 2009)

Grad n´ neuer Patch erschienen; jedoch sind mir die Bugs vorher gar nicht aufgefallen  Will mehr Einheiten^^

Empire: Total War


Land Battles â€“ Fixed exit crash which could occur when grouping/ungrouping 

Grand Campaign - Settlement battle â€“ Fixed instances of invisible deployable defenses


----------



## Conan (2. Juli 2009)

Hab auch nichts davon gemerkt. Aber ein hotfix mehr oder weniger schadet nicht.


----------



## joraku (3. Juli 2009)

Komisch, Steam hat bei mir gar nicht geupadetet, war der Bugfix so klein?


----------



## Conan (4. Juli 2009)

joraku schrieb:


> Komisch, Steam hat bei mir gar nicht geupadetet, war der Bugfix so klein?



Ja. Das ging recht schnell. Habe es in den Steamnews gesehen, sonst hätte ich nichts gemerkt.


----------



## Doney (18. Juli 2009)

hey an alle die medieval 2 noch treu sind...

klickt hier


----------



## silversliv3r (3. August 2009)

Bei mir kommt Empire total ins Stocken...bei etwas größeren Belagerungen hab ich teilweise um die 4 FPS, das ist nich normal oder? Das hört auch nicht auf, wenn ich HDR und Volumetrische Effekte ausmache, wodurch ich schließe das es an der CPU liegt, kann aber auch nicht sein eigentlich. Ich spiele in 1920 x 1200.

Mein System: 
Phenom II X4 955
HD 4870
4 GB DDR3-1333

Hat jemand ähnliche gravierende Probleme mit der Performance?


----------



## joraku (3. August 2009)

Vielleicht sind im Hintergrund zu viele andere Programme aktiv?

Tritt das Problem nur bei Belagerungen auf?


----------



## silversliv3r (3. August 2009)

Hab alles beendet, auch Antivir komplett per Taskmanager. Virusfrei ist das System auch. 
Und das Problem hab ich auch bei Seeschlachten und auch teils bei kleineren Schlachten. Selbst auf der Kampagnenkarte hab ich bei Orten wo viele Armeen stehen Ruckeln.
Das Komische ist, dass es oft nur an ganz bestimmten Orten, aus einer ganz bestimmten Kameraperspektive auftritt, woanders wo (meiner Meinung nach) genauso viel Rechenleistung nötig ist, läufts dann flüssig.


----------



## BigBubby (3. August 2009)

Welche Zeit (Jahr) bist du?
Hast du auch gepatched (es gab auch genügend, die schon mit ecrackten version hilfe erwarteten)?


----------



## silversliv3r (3. August 2009)

Klar hab ich gepatcht, das letzte Update ist vom 1.7 (keine Ahnung welche Versionsnummer, ist das 8.).
Ich spiel grad die Tutorialkampagne, bin da so um 1785.


----------



## silversliv3r (6. August 2009)

Ok, hab den Übeltäter gefunden und zwar Alchemy...sobald ich Direct3D Sound ausgestellt hatte ich statt 5 wieder 50 FPS. 
Das würde mich gleich zur nächsten Frage bringen...was für Alchemy Settings benutzen die Vista User hier? Mit den Standardeinstellungen 4 und 25 hab ich überall Soundbugs (Rattern, Ploppen), wenn ich dann auf 5 und 5 stelle, sind die zwar fast weg, aber ich hab 5 FPS, auch nicht der Hit.


----------



## CroCop86 (6. August 2009)

Uff hört sich ziemlich komisch an?!

Dass durch die Soundeinstellung die Frames so in Keller gehn kann ich mich irgendwie gar nich vorstellen


----------



## NoLimit (6. August 2009)

Habe " DirectSound3D mittels ALchemy X-F i" mal angeworfen.
Habe im Game mal umgstellt Windows Standard und DirectSound3D , hatte keinerlei Einfluss auf FPS. Habe auch schon gesehen bei Game Start das alles beim alten ist.
Zu merken war ein etwas klarerer detailierter Sound.

Standard Settings : Puffer 4 Dauer 25 Stimmen 128
Eventl. könnte man versuchen Stimmen in 32iger Schritten zu reduzieren : 128-96-64-32

Allgemein : ALchemy X-Fi: Empire TW : creativelabs


----------



## silversliv3r (7. August 2009)

Hast du überhaupt kein Rattern oder lautes Ploppen, wenn du Einheiten auswählst? Bei 4 - 25 ist das nicht so präsent wie bei 4-20 aber trotzdem da bei mir. 
Und die FPS gehen erst runter, wenn ich sowas wie 5 - 5 drinne hab.


----------



## NoLimit (7. August 2009)

Hast Du dabei EAX aktiviert ?
Getestet wurde gestern ohne EAX kann es aber mit probieren,weiß aus Erinnerung das es auch io war.

Habe bei meinem Borad die MB Version X-Fi dabei gehabt und verwende Asus Soiftware und diese Einstellungen : SupremeFX X-Fi Rampage II Extreme



http://www.xtremeforum.de/index.php?page=Thread&postID=1824#post1824


----------



## Chri_sti (24. September 2009)

Wenn ich Empire ne Weile gespielt habe, wird der Bildschirm kurz schwarz, wo dann steht No Signal.
Das geht ein paar Mal so und dann bringt Windows die Meldung das ein Fehler aufgetreten ist.
Kann mir irgendwer helfen.


----------



## joraku (24. September 2009)

- Hardware über den Mindestanforderungen?
- Patches alle installiert, sowie Treiber (DirectX + Grafikkartentreiber) auf neuesten Stand?
- Vista oder XP?
- alle Service Packs installiert?
- Neuinstallation durchgeführt?


Wenn du uns zu diesen Fragen ein paar Antworten geben könnstest, ist es leichter dir zu helfen.


----------



## Chri_sti (24. September 2009)

AMD Phenom Quad-Core Prozessor 2,6 GHz
Arbeitsspeicher: 4 GB
Systemtyp: 32Bit Betriebssystem
Vista Busniss
NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT


----------



## joraku (25. September 2009)

Okay, von Hardwareseite dürfte es keine Probleme geben.

Hast du alle Treiber aktuell?


----------



## Chri_sti (25. September 2009)

Steam-Paket-Version 54 und 957


----------



## joraku (25. September 2009)

Also hast du es bei Steam gekauft, nehme ich mal an.
Vielleicht ist dort beim Download etwas schiefgelaufen.

Und sonstige Treiber aktuell?


----------



## Chri_sti (29. September 2009)

Ja sonst sind alle Treiber auf dem neusten Stand


----------



## Chri_sti (29. September 2009)

*[FONT=&quot]Jetzt kommt sogar das das Programm nicht mehr ausgeführt werden kann und beendet werden muss.
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Des steht bei Fehlerdetails:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Problemsignatur:[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]  Problemereignisname:                       APPCRASH[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  Anwendungsname:                            Empire.exe[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  Anwendungsversion:                         1.4.0.0[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  Anwendungszeitstempel:                  4aa79b8b[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  Fehlermodulname:                             Empire.exe[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  Fehlermodulversion:                          1.4.0.0[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  Fehlermodulzeitstempel:                   4aa79b8b[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  Ausnahmecode:                                  c0000005[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  Ausnahmeoffset:                                00badc02[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  Betriebsystemversion:                        6.0.6001.2.1.0.256.6[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  Gebietsschema-ID:                             1031[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  Zusatzinformation 1:                          fd00[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  Zusatzinformation 2:                          ea6f5fe8924aaa756324d57f87834160[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  Zusatzinformation 3:                          fd00[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  Zusatzinformation 4:                          ea6f5fe8924aaa756324d57f87834160[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzrichtlinie:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]  [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=50163&clcid=0x0407[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## joraku (29. September 2009)

Führe es mal als Administrator aus.
Sorry, ich kenne mich nicht gut mit Vista aus... 
Schicke doch einmal eine E-Mail an Steam/ Sega mit der Fehlerbeschreibung und warte ab, was sie dazu sagen.
Hast du eine Neuinstallation schon ausprobiert? (Oder neu bei Steam runterladen, aber ich weiß ja nicht wie schnell deine Internetverbindung ist. )


----------



## alexausmdorf (6. Oktober 2009)

Ne Frage:

Will mir das Game nun für 25€ und die Warpath Erweiterung holen.

Ich habe Shogun nicht gespielt, da mit das Setting nicht gefallen hat, ich hab Medieval aus demselben Grund nicht gespielt.

Rome hat mir nur mässig gefallen, da es irgendeinen Bug hatte, und es ab einem gewissen Punkt keinen Sinn mehr gemacht hat, zu spielen.

Ausserdem war es immer dasselbe und irgendwann hab ich nur mehr den PC spielen lassen.

Ich bin aber ein sehr grosser Fan des Amerikanischen Unabhängigkeitskrieg und die Warpathkampagne gefällt mir sicher auch. Ich wollte schon immer mal das ganze in guter Echtzeitstrategie a la Rome spielen.
Wie gut wird der Amerikanische Unabhängigkeitskrieg behandelt?

Würdet ihr mir zum Kauf raten?


----------



## herethic (21. November 2009)

@all
Seit ihr ins 20. Jahrhndert gekommen?
Ich bin im Jahr 1896 und wenn ich eine neue Runde starten will bewegt sich die Flagge von Britanien gar nicht(an der beschäftigung von Britanien kanns nicht liegen die sind nur noch auf der Insel haben mit Preussen Krieg allerdings haben die wohl keine Truppen dort Stationiert in der Runde davor ging alles ganz normal).Hab schon Neuinstalliert das gleiche,hab den Verdacht das Steam dahinter Steckt vllt. wollen die ja nicht das ich soweit kommen liegt vllt. an den Patches


----------



## joraku (22. November 2009)

Vielleicht ist die Zeit bis dahin begrenzt. Weiter geht es einfach nicht, ohne dass das Spiel blockiert.


----------



## No0dle (23. November 2009)

alexausmdorf schrieb:


> Ich bin aber ein sehr grosser Fan des Amerikanischen Unabhängigkeitskrieg und die Warpathkampagne gefällt mir sicher auch. Ich wollte schon immer mal das ganze in guter Echtzeitstrategie a la Rome spielen.
> Wie gut wird der Amerikanische Unabhängigkeitskrieg behandelt?
> 
> Würdet ihr mir zum Kauf raten?



Im Grundspiel (ohne Warpath Kampagne) wird der Unabhängigkeitskrieg eigentlich kaum behandelt. Es gibt den sogenannten "Weg zur Unabhängigkeit" (Road to Independence, meist einfach mit RTI abgekürzt), der quasi einen Singleplayer mit Story darstellt und diese durch Zwischensequenzen erzählt, allerdings ist die RTI ziemlich kurz und mehr eine Dreingabe, denn das Herz des Singleplayers stellt die "Große Kampagne" dar, die du wahrscheinlich schon kennst. Wenn du die Unabhängigkeit erlangt hast, kannst du mit den USA in einer speziellen Kampagne spielen, die um 1780 startet und ca. 40-50 Jahre geht (quasi wie die Große Kampagne, nur dass man eben ca. 80 Jahre später startet und als USA spielt).
Wie es beim Warpath DLC aussieht, kann ich wie gesagt nicht beurteilen, da ich diesen nicht besitze.

Der Kauf lohnt sich aber defintiv, wenn du dich für Strategie interessierst. Besonders wenn (endlich!) die Multiplayer-Kampagne erscheint. Es gibt allerdings schon jetzt gute Mods (wie z.B. die Darthmod Ultimate).


----------



## melmann (28. Dezember 2009)

Hi habe mir heute auf mein neues win 7 sys über steam etw runtergeladen und man siehe da die schrift ist verdammt unscharf bei vista hatte ich nicht solche probleme habe auser dem mainboard und dem system nix geändert hilfe


----------



## Oberboss (3. Januar 2010)

Bei mir ist die Schrift auch unter Vista sau unscharf, wenn ich nicht nativ spiele. Ich glaube, für eine saubere Schrift braucht man irgendwie eine extrem hohe Pixeldichte. Keine Ahnung, an was es sonst liegen könnte.

Gruß


----------



## joraku (3. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass der Bildschirm nicht per DVI-Kabel sondern mit einem VGA-Kabel angeschlossen ist.
Vermute ich zumindest.
Oder wie habt ihr euren Bildschirm angeschlossen?
Ist bei mir auch unscharf, bei XP.


----------



## Oberboss (3. Januar 2010)

Ich habe einen Laptop, von daher, kann ich dir nicht sagen wie schnell die Verbindung zwischen Monitor und Grafikkarte ist. 
Mal ne kurze Frage zum Spiel:
Ich habe gerade eben das 3. Kapitel vom Unabhängigkeitskrieg angefangen und zuerst zweimal die Schlacht verloren, ehe ich sie dann mit ein bissl Geschick und Taktik gewonnen habe (dazwischen jeweils nochmal im Hauptmenü neu gestartet). Jetzt kann ich aber die siegreiche Armee nirgendwo auf der Kampagnenkarte finden. Wo steckt die denn, ich habe nur die Truppen in Boston und den Washington, bei der Schlacht habe ich auch Veteraneneinheiten bekommen, aber keine von den anwählbaren Armeen hat Veteranen.

mfg


----------



## Oberboss (17. Januar 2010)

So, ich habe jetzt noch eine Frage, das mit der Armee hat sich dann erledigt, ich habs auch ohne sie geschafft.
Jetzt stehe ich in der 4. Mission (Vereinigte Staaten) kurz vor dem Ende. Eine Frage bleibt noch. Ich kann die klassischen Universitäten nicht ausbauen, obwohl ich alle erforderlichen Technologien erforscht habe. Es steht auch da, bei diesen Ausbaupunkten habe ich auch schon alle ausgefüllt, allerdings gibt es doch noch moderne Universitäten, die freischaltbaren Technologien wären nämlich ganz sinnvoll. Kann jemand helfen?

mfg


----------



## Niamne (18. Januar 2010)

So, hey!

Meine Frage: Wie schauts aus mit Empire: Total War und Napoleon: Total War? Ist das jetzt ein Addon aber eigenständig oder wie? Lohnt sich beides zu holen, damit man alles hat? Brauchts nur das Neue und man hat trotzdem alle Sachen, die Empire auch hat oder wie verhält sich das alles? Ich konnte nichts dazu finden, nur dass Napoleon: Total War eigenständig laufen kann und die Neuerungen sind wohl nur dafür und nicht für den Vorgänger, also profitiert das "Alte" wohl nicht d avon.


----------



## Conan (19. Januar 2010)

_Napolen_ wird geschichtlich das Spiel, in Europa nach der Unabhängigkeitserklärung der USA, führen. Da hat sich die Kriegstechnik etwas weiter entwickelt, daher denke ich, wird man z.B. das Bajonett nicht von Grund auf entwickeln müssen in der Kampagne.


----------



## Niamne (19. Januar 2010)

Sollte ich also besser warten bis das Neue raus kommt oder profitiert das Neue irgendwie vom Alten?


----------



## herethic (19. Januar 2010)

Das alte bekommt nicht die extras vom neuem.Napoleon läuft eigentständig.Da sind 3-4 Kampagnen.Alles afaik


----------



## Niamne (19. Januar 2010)

Dann warte ich lieber, kann ich auch das Neue kaufen oder das Alte, wenns im Angebot ist.


----------



## Conan (22. Januar 2010)

Absurd finde ich allerdings, dass im Multiplayer Vorteile für die _Imperial Edition_ entstehen könnten. Wer mehr Bezahlt, da diese Version teurer, der hat auch einige Einheiten mehr, auch im Multiplayer


----------



## Niamne (23. Januar 2010)

Problem gelöst.


----------



## herethic (16. Februar 2010)

Könnt ihr weiter als 1896 spielen?


----------



## BigBubby (16. Februar 2010)

1896 und noch nicht die welt erobert? Also spätestens 1830 war immer alles mein. Deshalb kann ich dir das nicht sagen, aber irgendwo gab es eine grenze


----------



## herethic (16. Februar 2010)

Ich hab mit den USA gespielt bei denen startet die Kampagne 76 Jahre später


----------



## herethic (24. April 2010)

Ist die erweiterte Nordamerikanische Kampagnenkarte die man mit dem WarpatherweiterungsDLC bekommt eigentlich auch im Hauptspiel nutzbar,also mit anderen Nationen?


----------



## herethic (11. Mai 2010)

Kann es sein,das da Nahrungsarmutsding völlig unlogisch ist?


----------



## herethic (29. Mai 2010)

Hat einer von euch schon den Blue&Gray Mod ausprobiert?


----------



## Japp3rt (29. Mai 2010)

nein ich zumindest nicht
is die mod gut??


----------



## Sionn (18. Juni 2010)

Fühl mich bei ETW wie n Beta-Tester!
Windows 7 x64 + Full HD =


----------



## herethic (18. Juni 2010)

Also ich hab auch Windows / x64 und 1920x1080...

was ist denn dein Problem?


----------



## Sionn (18. Juni 2010)

Als ich noch den 19" hatte lief des Spiel ohne Probleme, danach war Schluß mit lustig. Wenn ich das Spiel starte friert der gesamte PC ein ... da ich den PC nur zum zocken benutze war es kein Problem mal nen "format C:" zu machen und alles neu draufzupacken, dass Ergebnis blieb leider des Gleiche, alle anderen Spiele funktionieren ohne Probleme, auch Medieval II ... hab mich schon mit google an die lustigsten Fixes drangemacht und dabei bemerkt, dass des Spiel bei nem 64 Bit System und hohen Auflösungen nen Problem hat.


----------



## joraku (18. Juni 2010)

Ist deine CPU übertaktet?

Manche Games (*in Richtung Bad Company 2 schiel*) haben damit ein Problem.


----------



## Sionn (19. Juni 2010)

jo, 2,8@4,2GHz ... habe aber die ganzen Lösungsversuche auf den 2,8 GHz gemacht, um diese Fehlerquelle auszuschließen.


----------



## Wendigo (1. August 2010)

Habe mir die Anthology Packung gekauft und muss mich nun doch en wenig über die Dauer der Installations aufregen.
Außerdem wundert es mich, dass es da auch noch ein Update bedarf. Das sind nochmal 20-30 min.

Wenn ich das Spiel auf zwei Rechnern spielen will, kann ich ich die Spezialeinheiten mehrmal runterladen, oder wie läuft das genau ab?


----------



## joraku (2. August 2010)

Da Steam der Kopierschutz ist kannst du das an jedem PC installieren, sooft du willst. Musst dich halt dann mit deinem Steamkonot anmelden um zu spielen.


----------



## Wendigo (4. August 2010)

Hat man hier Ratschläge, wie man am schnellsten ohne Cheaten viel Geld macht?
Außerdem, wie man Arbeiterstreiks etc. am besten beendet bzw. verhindert.

Habe en großes Problem wegen den Aufständen bzw. Streiks. Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich manchmal zu schnell Provinzen hintereinander einehme bzw. 3-4 z.b in einer Runde.


----------



## Gast XXXX (4. August 2010)

Also die Aufstände kannst du nur durch genug Truppen in den Städten und Steuerbefreiung eindämmen.


----------



## Wendigo (4. August 2010)

Wie lange muss ich das so aufrecht erhalten? Durch das Zeitlimit (das ist mehr als nervig finde) bin ich ja zu einer recht aggressive Expansionspolitik gezwungen. Außerdem greifen mich urplötzlich Staaten aufgrund dessen an.


----------



## BigBubby (4. August 2010)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Wie lange muss ich das so aufrecht erhalten? Durch das Zeitlimit (das ist mehr als nervig finde) bin ich ja zu einer recht aggressive Expansionspolitik gezwungen. Außerdem greifen mich urplötzlich Staaten aufgrund dessen an.



Ein Tipp. Stelle keine Armee rein, dafür daneben. warte dass sie rebellieren. Töte die rebellen und erobere die stadt wieder und schon ist sie zufrieden.

Dazu ist wichtig direkt alles Religionstechnische Umzuwerfen (Kirchen abreissen und deine Bauen) und Universitäten abzureissen (Mehr als deine standart 2-4 brauchste nicht).
Dann gehts eigentlich relativ schnell.


----------



## herethic (4. August 2010)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Hat man hier Ratschläge, wie man am schnellsten


Erobere Kolonien(wenn du die USA oder das Marathenreicht spielst,oder du England bzw. Spanien spielst und sich die 13 Kolonien bzw. Neuspanien sich dir anschliesen.)
Wenn das bei dir zutrifft Handle mit den genannten Nationen.Ich hab mit den USA gespielt und mit den Maraths gehandelt und 12000000 proRunde allein durch das Indienvolk bekommen.


----------



## Wendigo (4. August 2010)

Ich werd daran denken.
Noch was. Im Handbuch steht unter " Ihre erste Runden" 

-Finden sie in ihrer Provinz ungenutzte Ressourcen und errichten sie Gebäude darauf


Wie genau soll das gehen?

Aso, ich spiele Preussen und habe Moskau eingenommen. Nun habe ich mit Russland Frieden geschlossen und zwei Runden darauf nimmt Russland Moskau ein, aber der Frieden besteht weiterhin. Ist das einfach so, oder wie, weil es deren Hauptstadt ist?


----------



## joraku (4. August 2010)

Zu deiner ersten Frage:

Wenn deine Provinz wächst bilden sich nach der Zeit neue Ortschaften usw.
Dort erscheint dann, wenn du etwas bauen kannst, dieses goldene Bausymbol. Das ist damit wahrscheinlich gemeint.


----------



## Wendigo (4. August 2010)

joraku schrieb:


> Zu deiner ersten Frage:
> 
> Wenn deine Provinz wächst bilden sich nach der Zeit neue Ortschaften usw.
> Dort erscheint dann, wenn du etwas bauen kannst, dieses goldene Bausymbol. Das ist damit wahrscheinlich gemeint.



Habe ich mir schon fast gedacht. Kam mir vom Spielkonzept komisch vor, dass man da so was bauen kann.

Bringen Forts eigentlich was bzw macht der Bau dieser Sinn?


----------



## BigBubby (4. August 2010)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Habe ich mir schon fast gedacht. Kam mir vom Spielkonzept komisch vor, dass man da so was bauen kann.
> 
> Bringen Forts eigentlich was bzw macht der Bau dieser Sinn?



Fort bringen eher selten was, besonders wenn du auf expansion aus bist. Ist eignetlich nur da interessant, wo man angegriffen wird, um zu verteildigen, das kannst du aber genau so gut in einer Stadt.

Wegen den Russen:
Kann es sein, dass die Rebelliert haben und Moskau jetzt Russia-Rebells oder sowas sind und nicht "echte" Russen? Das passiert halt schon mal öfter.


----------



## Wendigo (4. August 2010)

Wenn ich das Spiel auf zwei verschiedenen Rechnern spielen möchte. Wie genau mach ich das mit em Savegame? Wird das über Steam gespeichert?


----------



## BigBubby (4. August 2010)

savegames sind nur lokal. 
Die mußt du also von hand immer hin und her kopieren.
Du darfst auch nie gleichzeitig mit beiden online sein, sonst kann es passieren, dass dein gesamter account gesperrt wird.


----------



## Wendigo (5. August 2010)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Fort bringen eher selten was, besonders wenn du auf expansion aus bist. Ist eignetlich nur da interessant, wo man angegriffen wird, um zu verteildigen, das kannst du aber genau so gut in einer Stadt.
> 
> Wegen den Russen:
> Kann es sein, dass die Rebelliert haben und Moskau jetzt Russia-Rebells oder sowas sind und nicht "echte" Russen? Das passiert halt schon mal öfter.




Habe das Savegame nochmals geladen. Du hast recht. Es waren tatsächlich Rebellen. 
Ansonsten finde ich es derzeitig recht aufwendeig, die Bewohner einer eroberten Provin zufrieden zu stellen.


----------



## Wendigo (5. August 2010)

Wo finde ich eigentlich die Savegames?


----------



## herethic (5. August 2010)

Viele Truppen in der Provinz haben dann sind die Leute ruhig.Gebäude reparieren und Steuerfreiheit hilft auch.

Savegames: Hast du Windows 7?


----------



## Wendigo (5. August 2010)

Habe Windows 7


----------



## herethic (5. August 2010)

Windows Explorer/Computer aufrufen und auf "Organisieren"(oben Links)klicken und dann auf "Ordner-und Suchfunktionen".Dann auf den Reiter "Ansicht" anwählen,runterscrollen und bei "Versteckte Dateien und Ordner" hast du zwei Auswahlfelder,klick auf "Ausgeblendete Dateien und Ordner anzeigen und dann auf Übernehmen-->OK.

Danach:
Lokaler Datenträger--->Benutzer-->Dein BenutzerName--->AppData--->Roaming--->The Creative Assembly--->Empire und dann siehst du den Ordner "save_games".


----------



## Wendigo (6. August 2010)

Ist aber ganz schön versteckt....

Aso...Verschiedene Provinzen meckern. Ein Grund ist die Forderung nach Reformen. Was muss ich da machen?


----------



## BigBubby (6. August 2010)

1.) Alle unnötigen Universitäten abfackeln. 
2.) Überall mind eine voll ausgebaute Kirche
3.) die allgemeinen Durchschnittssteuer nicht zu hoch (idR die mittlere Stufe)
4.) Alle Gebäude müssen repariert sein und keine fremden Armeen im eigenen Gebiet
In extremme Gebieten kann man auch mal eine vergnügungsstätte zum Ausgleich bauen (wo z.B. eine Universität ist, wenn die dann ausgediehnt hat, kannste du beides abreissen und "fabriken" bauen)
5.) Achte drauf, wer fordert reich/arm und schau dir mal deine regierung an, eventuell hast du zu viele, die stimmung dieser partei drücken. dann rausschmeissen.

oder du lässt die Reform zu und musst mit einer kleine Revoluterarmee deine eigene Besiegen


----------



## Wendigo (6. August 2010)

Das mit der Revolutions habe ich schon mal ausprobiert. Habe dabei aber recht viele Provinzen verloren. 
Kann man erkennen, dass im Falle einer Revolutions sich in einer Provinz keine Rebellen zusammenrotten? Ich habe mit Preussen ja nur zwei ursprüngliche Provinzen. 38 Provinzen erobert.

Einen Amüsierbetrieb soll ich durch eine Fabrik ersetzen? Halten diese Amüsierbetriebe die Stimmung nicht aufrecht?


----------



## herethic (6. August 2010)

@BigBubby
Wenn fremde Armeen im eigenen Gebiet sind wirkt sich das positiv auf die Zufriedenheit der Bevölkerung aus,sind manchmal bis zu 15 Zufriedenheitspunkte.

@Wenigo
Wenn du eine Revolution ausführen willst(sprich deine Regierungsform ändern willst)musst du im Politikmenü deine Steuern bei der Klasse die die Revolution ausführen soll(da Preussen eine Absolute Monarchie ist muss dass die untere Klasse machen)und bei der anderen Klasse die Steuern auf ganz niedrig machen und dann in jeder Provinz,bis auf deine Hauptstadtprovinz keine Steuern erheben,dann alle Armeen aus deiner Hauptstadtprovinz rausholen,3 runden warten bis du dich entscheiden kannst ob du Revolutionär oder Konterrevolutionär bist(entscheidest dich für Revolutionär)und dann deine Hauptstadt einehmen,schon ist deine Regierungsform geändert.



> Halten diese Amüsierbetriebe die Stimmung nicht aufrecht?


Ne POststation und iw edie ganzten Teile heißen erhöhren die Zufreidenheit.


----------



## BigBubby (6. August 2010)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Einen Amüsierbetrieb soll ich durch eine Fabrik ersetzen? Halten diese Amüsierbetriebe die Stimmung nicht aufrecht?



Ich glaube da hast du was missverstanden-.

Wenn du eine Provinz hast, wo eine wichtige Universität ist, dann machst du als ausgleich einen amüsierbetrieb. Wenn du dann alles erforscht hast bzw es nur noch wenig zu forschen gibt, sodass eine überflüssig ist, kannst du die Uni und den Amüsierbetrieb abreissen und dafür fabriken bauen.

@thrian 
Also bei mir war es meißt so, dass wenn die anfangen dörfer kaputt zu machen, ging das runter. kann mich da auch irren. ist auch ein wenig her.


----------



## herethic (7. August 2010)

Dass nennt sich "Wehr gegen Fremd"ist halt so ein "Wir halten Zusammen"-Ding.


----------



## Wendigo (7. August 2010)

Gibt es einen Mod oder so, mit dessen Hilfe man Württemberg bzw die kleineren Nationen spielen kann?


----------



## Wendigo (8. August 2010)

Bin ca im Jahr 1853. Aber sobald ins nächstes Jahr simuliert werden soll, wird das Spiel aufgrund eines Fehlers beendet. Immer genau da. Ist das Savegame defekt?

Sowas kannte ich bisher nur aus der FM Reihe.


----------



## BigBubby (8. August 2010)

Kann passieren. Hatte auch sowas und habe neu angefangen, da keine Lösung möglich


----------



## Wendigo (8. August 2010)

Natürlich sehr negativ, wenn man schon so lange an einem Spielstand sitzt.

Was ich als sehr gut gemacht empfinde, ist, dass wenn man England besiegt, daraus die Vereinigten Staaten entstehen.


Welchen Vorteil bringt es eigentlich, wenn die Staatsform Monarchie ist?
Als Republik sind die Stuereinnahmen um einiges höher.


----------



## BigBubby (8. August 2010)

Empire: Total War - Die Regierungsformen im Überblick | Kurztipps | GameStar.de

Da stehts geschrieben, was was bringt.


----------



## herethic (8. August 2010)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Mod oder so, mit dessen Hilfe man Württemberg bzw die kleineren Nationen spielen kann?


Ja gibt es.



> Bin ca im Jahr 1853. Aber sobald ins nächstes Jahr simuliert werden soll, wird das Spiel aufgrund eines Fehlers beendet.


Also als ich im Jahr 1896 simulieren wollt hat dass Runde beenden 1 1/2 Stunden gedauert aber sowas wie bei dir ist mir nicht passiert.


----------



## Wendigo (8. August 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Ja gibt es.
> 
> Also als ich im Jahr 1896 simulieren wollt hat dass Runde beenden 1 1/2 Stunden gedauert aber sowas wie bei dir ist mir nicht passiert.




Habs heute nochmal geladen und konnte 6 Runden spielen, aber dann ist das gleiche wieder passiert.
Belasse es nun bei dem Spielstand. Spiele nun mit dem Volk aus Indien. Name ist mir leider entfallen. 

Nach dem Mod werde ich mich umschauen.


----------



## Wendigo (9. August 2010)

Habe den Mod nun ausprobiert, aber mit Württemberg wirds wohl schwieriger, als ich dachte.

Gibt es eigentlich auch einen Mod, mit diesem die Weltkarte vergrößert wird?


----------



## herethic (9. August 2010)

Nicht dass ich wüsste,allerdigns glaub ich dass auch nicht.Lediglich mit der Warpathcampaign bekommt Nordamerika mehr Provinzen.

Die Mods sind meistens Grafikkmods,oder verändern kleinigkeiten.


----------



## Wendigo (10. August 2010)

Mich wundert es nur, dass manche Flecken auf der Weltkarte gar nicht besetzt sind bzw keine Provinzen verfügbar sind.


----------



## herethic (10. August 2010)

Afrika,Südamerika und Ostasien oder was?


----------



## Wendigo (10. August 2010)

Nein. Der eine Flecken zwischen Russland und Persien. Ganz rechts auf der europäischen Karte.


----------



## herethic (10. August 2010)

Jo dat is ne Wüste,da Leben nicht so viele Menschen


----------



## BigBubby (10. August 2010)

Könnte man ja als Staat einführen. Alle Armeen die nicht ende der Runde in der Stadt sind, verdursten einfach


----------



## Wendigo (11. August 2010)

Ich stelle einfach mal hier schnell die Frage, da es sich nicht lohnt, einen extread dafür zu eröffnen.


Ich würde gern Medieval 2 Gold installieren, aber ich kann leider kein Laufwerk auswählen, auf diesem das Spiel installiert werden soll. Er will es nur auf C installieren. 
Weiss jemand, wo ich diese Einstellung finden kann?


----------



## mixxed_up (18. November 2010)

Muss das hier mal aus der Totenstarre erwecken. 

Ich habe mir vor kurzem Empire: Total War samt drei von den DLCs gekauft. Nur habe ich Probleme mit den Schatten und (denke ich) mit der Sichtweite. 

Die Qualität der Schatten hängt bei mir von der Perspektive ab, gucke ich von Vorn oder von Hinten auf die Einheiten, so sind die Schatten total pixelig. Gucke ich aber von den Seiten auf die Schatten, sind diese normal hoch aufgelöst.

Das zweite Problem besteht in der Sichtweite. Die Einheiten sehen von weitem total schlecht aus, wie die ersten Pseudo-3D Objekte von vor 15 Jahren. Wenn sie dann näher sind, sind manche Einheiten in der Formation noch wie ein Schatten, verwischt, als ob sie mit Vaseline eingeschmiert wären.


----------



## BigBubby (18. November 2010)

Musst du in den Grafikeinstellungen einstellen. Dein zweites habe ich auch, wenn ich alles ganz runter stelle.


----------



## mixxed_up (18. November 2010)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Musst du in den Grafikeinstellungen einstellen. Dein zweites habe ich auch, wenn ich alles ganz runter stelle.




Sehr witzig. Glaubst du denn, ich spiele auf der untersten Detailstufe?

Ich hab alles außer AA auf Anschlag ...


----------



## BigBubby (18. November 2010)

man muss immer vom dau ausgehen. Hatte einen kunden, der versucht hat mit 8400gs Black ops zu zocken


----------



## mixxed_up (22. November 2010)

Dieses Spiel wird mir immer rätselhafter ...

Jetzt gehen die fps bis auf 8 runter, wenn Häuser im Bild sind. Das heißt, dass fast das gesamte Spiel unspielbar ist! Noch dazu ruckelt die Kampangenkarte IMMER, und die fps der CPU Züge am Ende einer Runde tendieren gegen 2 - 4. 

Wenn das so weiter geht, fällt Shogun 2 für mich flach ...


----------



## BigBubby (22. November 2010)

auch bei einem frischen spiel oder nur bei deinem "alten"?


----------



## mixxed_up (22. November 2010)

BigBubby schrieb:


> auch bei einem frischen spiel oder nur bei deinem "alten"?




Überall.

Jetzt konnte ich die Performance etwas verbessern, indem ich nur 2x AA und Detailstufe Hoch eingestellt habe. Trotzdem gibts ab und zu Slowdowns, bei denen die fps unter 25 gehen. Echt keinen Plan was ich noch machen soll. Ein derart performancehungriges Spiel hab ich echt noch nie erlebt.

Läuft Napoleon eigentlich besser?


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. November 2010)

Also solche Einbrüche hab ich noch nicht erlebt, weder bei ETW noch bei Napoleon und ich spiele das bei 1680x1050 mit 4-fach AA und 8-fach AF!  Mit welcher Einheitengröße spielst du denn und was für Einstellungen nimmst du überhaupt? Bei Wasser kann man auch auf "Hoch" stellen da gegen "Ultra" kein Unterschied festzustellen ist das bringt einige Frames.


----------



## mixxed_up (23. November 2010)

Was weiß ich, ich hab alles nur auf Hoch, und nur Schatten und Texturqualität auf Ultra. Wenn ich dann ziemlich große Armeen habe, dann knickt das Spiel auf manchmal sogar nur 15 fps ein.


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. November 2010)

Wie ich dir auch schon per ICQ sagte hat die Einheitengröße auch einen großen Einfluß auf die Performance, stell sie auf "normal" und du wirst eine Verbesserung feststellen.


----------



## (AUT)Jazzman (23. Januar 2011)

Wer sich von euch traut,gegen mich eine Seeschlacht zu spielen,der soll sich per PM melden...xD


----------



## A.N.D.I. (13. Dezember 2011)

Da mich die Demo sehr begeistert hat, will ich mir, wenn Steam es günstiger macht, kaufen. Trotzdem hab ich noch ein paar Fragen zum Multiplayer:
Kann man auch auf dieser Strategiekarte zocken oder ist es nur auf einzelne Gefechte begrenzt?
Falls das mit der Strategiekarte funzt, kann ich nur gegen meinen Kumpel spielen oder geht es noch mit zusätzlichen KIs? 
Ist der MP wie der SP rundenbasiert?

Fragen über Fragen, aber uch bin so neugierig, da will ich es mir vlt zu Weihnachten auf Steam kaufen.


----------



## BigBubby (13. Dezember 2011)

Mein letzter Stand war nur Schlachten.
Aber ich gebe da keine Gewähr.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (13. Dezember 2011)

BigBubby schrieb:
			
		

> Mein letzter Stand war nur Schlachten.
> Aber ich gebe da keine Gewähr.



Das wäre äußerst Schade. Kann es sein, dass es in Napoleon Total War geht?


----------



## BigBubby (13. Dezember 2011)

Schmeiß doch mal google an, da findest du vermutlich schneller passende antworten.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (13. Dezember 2011)

BigBubby schrieb:
			
		

> Schmeiß doch mal google an, da findest du vermutlich schneller passende antworten.



Empire bietet keine Strategiekarte im MP, dafür aber Napoleon Total War. Einerseits will ich mit meinem Kumpel zocken, auf der anderen Seite will vich mich auch im SP austoben. Anscheinend gibt es Nordamerika und Indien nicht in Napoleon Total War, was mir nicht  wirklich gefällt. Außerdem gibt es auch weniger KI-Gegner.

Was soll ich nur machen? Empire oder Napoleon?


----------



## McPizzaHut (18. Dezember 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach: Empire!
Ich hab gut und gerne über 200 stunden in das Spiel investiert und es bis heut nicht bereut.
Du könntest aber auch Shogun 2: Total War nehmen ..


----------



## A.N.D.I. (18. Dezember 2011)

McPizzaHut schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Meinung nach: Empire!
> Ich hab gut und gerne über 200 stunden in das Spiel investiert und es bis heut nicht bereut.
> Du könntest aber auch Shogun 2: Total War nehmen ..



Danke für deine Einschätzung. Mir gefällt dieses Japan-Samurei-Setting nicht. Bei Steam gibt es ja noch die GotY mit allen DLCs und Napoleon für 29,99€. Vielleicht wird es ja noch vor Weihnachten günstiger. Aber eigentlich kann ich da net viel verkehrt machen.

Vielen Dank


----------

